# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle Thunder 2.78 | Millennium Update | Oppo F7 | 30th May 2018

## mohamed73

Miracle 2.78 Thunder Edition !   Millennium Update Big Thunder Power 
World's Only in Miracle  # Connect Auto CPU  # Connect Model Wise  *Brand Supported List*
  Code: *# Acer
# AG MOBILE
# ALTICE
# AMOI MOBILE
# ARCHOS
# ARK
# ARTEL
# ASUS
# BLACKPHON
# BLACKVIEW
# BLU
# BQ MOBILE
# CELKON
# CASPER
# CHERRY
# CLOUDFONE
# CONDOR
# COOLPAD
# DOOGEE
# ELEPHONE
# EUROSTAR
# EVERTEK
# FLY
# FMT Mobile
# GIONEE
# Huawei
# HAIER
# HIGHSCREEN
# HISENSE
# HYUNDAI
# IBALL
# INFINIX
# INNJOO
# INTEX
# ITEL
# KARBONN
# KATA Mobile
# KREZ
# LANIX
# LAVA
# LEAGOO
# LETV
# LYF
# LENOVO
# Meizu
# Micromax
# MOTOROLA
# M4 Mobile
# MOBICEL
# MYPHONE
# NOUS* *# NOKIA  # One Plus
# OUKITEL
# OYSTERS
# OPPO
# PANASONIC
# PHILIPS
# PRESTIGIO
# QMOBILE
# QTAB
# Qiku 360
# REVO
# RIVO
# Samsung
# SENDTEL
# SMARTFREN
# SOLONE
# SPICE
# SWIPE
# Symphony
# TELE2
# TELENOR
# TEXET
# TECNO
# VIVO
# VIDEOCON
# VODAFONE
# WIKO
# XiaoMi
# XOLO
# ZOPO
# ZTE*      *UPDATED FEATURES* *1. MTK Add Boot (DA_SWSEC)(MT65xx & MT67xx). 2. MTK Add OPPO F7 Support Read/Write/Format/FRP (**Features**). 3. MTK Add OPPO F7 Support Demo Unlock (Features). 4. MTK Add Mediatek MT6771 Support Read/Write/Format/FRP. 5. MTK Add Models Select support.*   *Models List* * # RIVO Z15
# RIVO Z20
# RIVO PZ4
# InFocus Vision 3 Pro
# InFocus Turbo 5 Plus
# InFocus Vision 3
# InFocus Turbo 5
# InFocus Snap 4
# InFocus EPIC 1
# InFocus A3
# OPPO A71
# OPPO A79
# OPPO A83
# OPPO F7
# Nokia 3
# Tecno CA7
# Tecno CA8
# Doogee S50
# Doogee BL12000 PRO
# UMiDIGI Z2
# Uhans i8 Pro
# AllCall Mix2
# Cubot Power
# OUKITEL K10
# Leagoo Power 5
# Blackview P10000 Pro
# TECNO Camon X Pro
# Doogee BL9000
# Vernee V2
# Vernee X
# Vernee X1
# Koolnee K5
# P55 Novo 4G
# IVOOMI Me 4
# Huawei Y3(CRO-U00)
# Wiko Sunny S2 Plus
# Wiko Jerry Max
# Symphony INOVA
# Zopo Speed 8
# HomTom HT10
# LeEco Le S3(X622)
# LeEco Le 2(X620)
# LeEco Le 2 Pro
# Alcatel Flash 2017
# Sharp A1
# Sharp Z2
# Kodak Ektra
# ONE PLUS 3T Plus
# ONE PLUS 3
# TEXTREME 7
# Itel s41
# Itel s21
# Condor Griffe T2
# Condor Griffe T4
# Condor Plume L1
# Panasonic Eluga A4
# Gionee f6  6. Qualcomm Add new Models*  *Models List* *# Cooldad 3632A* *# Cooldad 3635A* *# Cooldad 3636A* *# Infinix Hot S3* *# Oppo F7 (MSM)* *# Symphony Z10* *# Nokia 2* *# Nokia 5* *# Nokia 6* *# RIVO PZ1* *# RIVO PZ8  7. SPD Add New 9832A Support 8. SDP Fix Identify Port Bug 9. SPD Improve Read/Format 10. Android Improve FRP Reset 11. Qualcomm Improve OEM Read/Write/Wipe (Support all) 12. Qualcomm Improve Write/Wipe 13. Android add* ASUS Debrick Android Intel Devices**  *Models List* *# ASUS_T00F(A500CG)* *# ASUS_T00J(A501CG)* *# ASUS_T00G(A600CG)* *# ASUS_Z002(A601CG)* *# ASUS_T00I(A400CG)* *# ASUS_T00K(A502CG)* *# ASUS_T00Q(A450CG)* *# ASUS_Z00A* *# ASUS_Z00AS* *# ASUS_Z00XSC* *# ASUS_Z00XS(ZX551ML)_1* *# ASUS_Z00XS(ZX551ML)_2* *# ASUS_Z00AD(ZE551ML)* *# ASUS_Z00AD(ZE551ML)_1* *# ASUS_Z00AD(ZE551ML)_2* *# ASUS_Z00D(ZE500CL)* *# ASUS_Z00D(ZE500CL)_1* *# ASUS_Z007(ZC451CG)* *# ASUS_Z008D(ZE550ML)* *# ASUS_Z008D(ZE550ML)_1* *# ASUS_Z008D(ZE550ML)_2* *# ASUS_K00G(ME560CG)* *# ASUS_K00R(ME572CL)* *# ASUS_K00Z(ME175CG)* *# ASUS_K012(FE170CG)* *# ASUS_K016(FE380CG)* *# ASUS_K016(FE380CG)_1* *# ASUS_K018(TF103CG)* *# ASUS_K018(TF103CG)_1* *# ASUS_K019(FE375CG)* *# ASUS_FonePad_ME371MG* **  * 14. Some features improved.*   ** * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     Thunder Power Millions of Mobile Repairing Solution    * Br [SV] Miracle Team* *  *       *Miracle Box / Miracle Thunder Setup 2.78*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ** *Asus Tools Files* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Box / Miracle Thunder 2.78 Version   Models Supported List     Code:  ACER
ACER-B3-A20 (Iconia One 10 WiFi)
ACER-B3-A30 (Iconia One 10 WiFi)
ACER-DC100 (DC100 LTE DS)
ACER-E39 (Liquid E700 3G TS)
ACER-S53 (Liquid X1 3G)
ACER-S55 (Liquid Jade 3G DS)
ACER-S56 (Liquid Jade S LTE DS)
ACER-S57 (Liquid Jade Z LTE DS)
ACER-S59 (Liquid X2 LTE TS)
ACER-T01 (Liquid Z330 LTE DS)
ACER-T012 (Liquid Z320 LTE DS)
ACER-T02 (Liquid Z530 LTE DS)
ACER-T03 (Liquid Z630 LTE DS)
ACER-T04 (Liquid Z630S LTE DS)
ACER-T06 (Liquid Zest 3G DS)
ACER-T07 (Liquid Zest 4G LTE DS)
ACER-T08 (Liquid Zest Plus LTE DS)
ACER-T10 (Liquid Z6E 3G DS)
ACER-Z130 (Liquid Z3 3G DS)
ACER-Z150 (Liquid Z5 3G DS)
ACER-Z160 (Liquid Z4 3G DS)
ACER-Z200 (Liquid Z7 3G DS)
ACER-Z205 (Liquid Z7 3G DS)
ACER-Z410 (Liquid Z410 LTE)
ACER-Z500 (Liquid Z500 3G DS)
ACER-Z520 (Liquid Z520 3G)
ACER-Z520-DS (Liquid Z520 3G DS)   AG MOBILE
AG MOBILE AG-Boost (Boost 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Chacer (Chacer 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Chrome GoTab (Chrome Go Tab 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Chrome Plus (Chrome Plus 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Chrome Swift (Chrome Swift 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Chrome Ultra (Chrome Ultra 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Ghost (Ghost 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Glow (Glow 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Go Tab Access (Go Tab Access 3G)
AG MOBILE AG-Hashtag (Hashtag LTE)
AG MOBILE AG-Rage (Rage 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Shine (Shine 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Style (Style 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Style 2 (Style 2 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Swift Plus (Swift Plus 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Ultra 2 (Ultra 2 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Zenith (Zenith 3G DS)
AG MOBILE AG-Zoom (Zoom 3G DS)   ARCHOS
ARCHOS-101 Copper (101 Copper 3G)
ARCHOS-101 Core (101 Core 3G)
ARCHOS-101 Platinum (101 Platinum 3G)
ARCHOS-101B Copper (101B Copper 3G)
ARCHOS-101B Helium (101B Helium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-101B Xenon (101B Xenon LTE DS)
ARCHOS-101E Neon (101E Neon WiFi)
ARCHOS-40 Neon (40 Neon 3G DS)
ARCHOS-40 Titanium (40 Titanium 3G DS)
ARCHOS-40C Titanium (40C Titanium 3G DS)
ARCHOS-45 Titanium (45 Titanium 3G DS)
ARCHOS-45B Helium (45B Helium LTE)
ARCHOS-45D Platinum (45D Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-50 Helium Plus (50 Helium Plus LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50 Oxygen Plus (50 Oxygen Plus 3G DS)
ARCHOS-50 Power (50 Power LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50 Saphir (50 Saphir LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50B Helium (50B Helium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50B Platinum (50B Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-50B Titanium (50B Titanium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50C Helium (50C Helium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50C Platinum (50C Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-50D Helium (50D Helium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50D Titanium (50D Titanium 3G DS)
ARCHOS-50E Helium (50E Helium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-50E Neon (50E Neon 3G DS)
ARCHOS-50F Neon (50F Neon 3G DS)
ARCHOS-55 Graphite (55 Graphite LTE DS)
ARCHOS-55 Helium (55 Helium LTE DS)
ARCHOS-55 Helium Plus (55 Helium Plus LTE DS)
ARCHOS-55 Platinum (55 Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-55B Platinum (55B Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-60 Platinum (60 Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-62 Xenon (62 Xenon 3G DS)
ARCHOS-70 Platinum (70 Platinum 3G DS)
ARCHOS-80B Xenon (80B Xenon 3G DS)
ARCHOS-Access 50 3G (Access 50 3G DS)
ARCHOS-Access 50 4G (Access 50 LTE DS)
ARCHOS-Diamond Plus (Diamond Plus LTE DS)
ARCHOS-Sense 50DC (Sense 50DC LTE DS)   ARK-Mobile
ARK-Benefit A1 (Benefit A1 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit A2 (Benefit A2 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit A3 (Benefit A3 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit i1 (Benefit i1 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit i2 (Benefit i2 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit i3 (Benefit i3 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit M2 (Benefit M2 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M4 (Benefit M4 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M5 (Benefit M5 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M501 (Benefit M501 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit M502 (Benefit M502 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M503 (Benefit M503 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit M505 (Benefit M505 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M506 (Benefit M506 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M507 (Benefit M507 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit M6 (Benefit M6 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit M7 (Benefit M7 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit M7 HWV2 (Benefit M7 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit M8 (Benefit M8 LTE DS)
ARK-Benefit S401 (Benefit S401 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit S502 (Benefit S502 3G DS)
ARK-Benefit S503 (Benefit S503 3G DS)
ARK-Impulse P1 (Impulse P1 LTE DS)
ARK-Impulse P1+ (Impulse P1+ LTE DS)
ARK-Impulse P2 (Impulse P2 LTE DS)  ARTEL
ARTEL-Adi 5s (Adi 5s 3G DS)
ARTEL-Choice 7.0 (Choice 7.0 3G DS)
ARTEL-Neo (Neo 3G DS)
ARTEL-P1 (P1 3G DS)
ARTEL-P1 Mini (P1 Mini 3G DS)
ARTEL-P5 (P5 LTE DS)
ARTEL-Sentinel X 8G (Sentinel X 8G 3G DS)
ARTEL-Sentinel X 16G (Sentinel X 16G 3G DS)
ARTEL-Star 7.0 (Star 7.0 3G DS)
ARTEL-Style 7.0 (Style 7.0 3G DS)
ARTEL-Vision 10.0 (Vision 10.0 3G DS)
ARTEL-Z5 (Z5 3G DS)   BLACKVIEW
BLACKVIEW-A10 (A10 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-A5 (A5 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-A7 (A7 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-A8 (A8 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-A8 Max (A8 Max LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-A9 (A9 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-A9 Pro (A9 Pro LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-Acme (Acme 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Alife P1 Pro (Alife P1 Pro LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-Alife S1 (Alife S1 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-Arrow (Arrow 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Breeze (Breeze 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV2000 (BV2000 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV2000s (BV2000s 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV5000 (BV5000 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV6000 (BV6000 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV6000s (BV6000s LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV7000 (BV7000 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV7000 Pro (BV7000 Pro LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV7000s (BV7000s LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-BV8000 Pro (BV8000 Pro LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-C1 (C1 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Crown (Crown 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-DM550 (DM550 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-E7 (E7 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-E7s (E7s 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Heatwave (Heatwave 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-JK450 (JK450 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-JK600 (JK600 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-JK606 (JK606 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-JK890 (JK890 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Omega (Omega 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Omega Pro (Omega Pro LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-P2 (P2 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-P2 Lite (P2 Lite LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-R6 (R6 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-R6 Lite (R6 Lite LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-R6s (R6s LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-R7 (R7 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-S8 (S8 LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-Sigma (Sigma 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Ultra (Ultra 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Ultra Plus (Ultra Plus LTE DS)
BLACKVIEW-V3 (V3 3G DS)
BLACKVIEW-Zeta (Zeta 3G DS)   BLU
BLU-A010L (Advance 4.0 3G DS)
BLU-A010U (Advance 4.0 3G DS)
BLU-A030L (Advance 4.0 L2 3G DS)
BLU-A050U (Advance 5.0 HD 3G DS)
BLU-A150Q (Studio J2 3G DS)
BLU-C0010LL (CX5 LTE DS)
BLU-C010Q (C5 3G DS)
BLU-D0010UU (Dash X LTE DS)
BLU-D0030UU (Dash X Plus LTE DS)
BLU-D030UX (Advance 5.0 3G DS)
BLU-D050 (Dash L 3G DS)
BLU-D090L (Dash M2 3G DS)
BLU-D090U (Dash M2 3G DS)
BLU-D110L (Dash X2 3G DS)
BLU-D110U (Dash X2 3G DS)
BLU-D210L (Diamond M 3G DS)
BLU-D410A (Dash 5.0 3G DS)
BLU-D410Ai (Dash 5.0 3G DS)
BLU-D522U (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS)
BLU-D530E (Studio 5.0 E 3G DS)
BLU-D532L (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS)
BLU-D532U (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS)
BLU-D534L (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS)
BLU-D534U (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS)
BLU-D535U (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS)
BLU-D536L (Studio 5.0 C 3G DS)
BLU-D536U (Studio 5.0 C 3G DS)
BLU-D572A (Studio 5.0 S II 3G DS)
BLU-D650Ai (Studio 6.0 3G DS)
BLU-D651 (Studio 6.0 3G DS)
BLU-D670L (Studio 5.0 C Mini 3G DS)
BLU-D670U (Studio 5.0 C Mini 3G DS)
BLU-D710 (Dash XL 3G DS)
BLU-D730U (Dash 4.5 (2016)
BLU-D830L (Studio C 3G DS)
BLU-D830U (Studio C 3G DS)
BLU-D890L (Studio C5+5 3G DS)
BLU-D890U (Studio C5+5 3G DS)
BLU-E0010UU (Energy X LTE DS)
BLU-E0030UU (Energy XL LTE DS)
BLU-E050L (Energy X2 3G DS)
BLU-E050U (Energy X2 3G DS)
BLU-E090 (Energy Diamond Mini 3G DS)
BLU-E110 (Energy M 3G DS)
BLU-E150Q (Energy X Plus 3G DS)
BLU-G0010JJ (Grand X LTE DS)
BLU-G0010WW (Grand X LTE DS)
BLU-G0030 (Grand XL LTE DS)
BLU-G030L (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS)
BLU-G030U (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS)
BLU-G070 (Grand M 3G DS)
BLU-G130 (Grand Energy 3G DS)
BLU-G150 (Grand XL 3G DS)
BLU-G170Q (Grand Mini 3G DS)
BLU-L0000UU (Life X LTE)
BLU-L0030EE (Life Mark LTE DS)
BLU-L0050UU (Life XL LTE DS)
BLU-L0051UU (Life XL LTE DS)
BLU-L0091UU (Life One X2 LTE DS)
BLU-L0110UU (Life Max LTE DS)
BLU-L0130UU (Life One X2 Mini LTE DS)
BLU-L180 (Life Play Mini 3G)
BLU-L190 (Life Play Mini 3G DS)
BLU-L280 (Life 8 3G DS)
BLU-M12 (M12 LTE DS)
BLU-N0010UU (Neo X LTE DS)
BLU-N00110UU (Neo X LTE DS)
BLU-N030L (Neo 5.5 3G DS)
BLU-N070 (Neo X 3G DS)
BLU-N110U (Neo XL 3G DS)
BLU-N130 (Neo Energy Mini 3G DS)
BLU-N130U (Neo Energy Mini 3G DS)
BLU-N150 (Neo X Mini 3G DS)
BLU-P0010UU (Life Pure XL LTE DS)
BLU-P0030UU (Life Pure XR LTE DS)
BLU-R0010UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0011UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0030UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0031UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0051UU (R1 Plus LTE DS)
BLU-R010P (R2 3G DS)
BLU-R0110 (J2 LTE DS)
BLU-R0150EE (R2 LTE DS)
BLU-R0170WW (R2 LTE DS)
BLU-R0190WW (R2 Plus LTE DS)
BLU-S0010UU (Studio 7.0 LTE DS)
BLU-S0030UU (Studio G LTE DS)
BLU-S0040UU (Studio C5+5 LTE DS)
BLU-S0050UU (Studio C5+5 LTE DS)
BLU-S0070UU (Studio Selfie LTE DS)
BLU-S0090UU (Studio Energy 2 LTE DS)
BLU-S010Q (Studio G2 3G DS)
BLU-S0110EE (Studio One LTE DS)
BLU-S0110UU (Studio One LTE DS)
BLU-S0130UU (Studio One Plus LTE DS)
BLU-S0150UU (Studio X Mini LTE DS)
BLU-S0151UU (Studio X Mini LTE DS)
BLU-S0170UU (Studio C8+8 LTE DS)
BLU-S0190UU (Studio XL LTE DS)
BLU-S0210UU (Studio Touch LTE DS)
BLU-S0230EE (Studio M LTE DS)
BLU-S0230UU (Studio M LTE DS)
BLU-S0250UU (Studio G HD LTE DS)
BLU-S0290UU (Studio J5 LTE DS)
BLU-S170L (Studio G HD 3G DS)
BLU-S270Q (Studio C8+8 3G DS)
BLU-S390U (Studio X5 3G DS)
BLU-S500Q (Studio G Plus 3G DS)
BLU-S510 (Studio G Plus 3G DS)
BLU-S550Q (Studio G2 HD 3G DS)
BLU-S530 (Studio X8 HD 3G DS)
BLU-S610P (Studio Mega 3G DS)
BLU-S710U (Studio M5 Plus 3G DS)
BLU-S730P (Studio M6 Plus 3G DS)
BLU-S750P (Studio Pro 3G DS)
BLU-S810 (Studio View 3G DS)
BLU-T0010UU (Tank Extreme Pro LTE DS)
BLU-V0010UU (Vivo Air LTE)
BLU-V0030UU (Vivo XL LTE DS)
BLU-V0050UU (Vivo 5 LTE DS)
BLU-V0070EE (Vivo XL2 LTE DS)
BLU-V0070UU (Vivo XL2 LTE DS)
BLU-V0090EE (Vivo 5R LTE DS)
BLU-V0090UU (Vivo 5R LTE DS)
BLU-V0110EE (Vivo 6 LTE DS)
BLU-V0110UU (Vivo 6 LTE DS)
BLU-V0150UU (Vivo 8 LTE DS)
BLU-V0290WW (Vivo One Plus LTE DS)
BLU-V050 (Vivo 5 Mini 3G DS)
BLU-W000Q (Studio Mini LTE 2)
BLU-W010Q (Studio Mini LTE 2)
BLU-X010Q (Life One (2015) LTE DS)
BLU-X011Q (Life One (2015) LTE DS)
BLU-X020Q (Life One XL LTE DS)
BLU-X030Q (Life One XL LTE DS)
BLU-X100Q (Studio Mini LTE)
BLU-Y530Q (Studio 5.0 LTE)
BLU-Y650Q (Studio 6.0 LTE DS)
BLU-Z010Q (Studio Mini LTE)   BQ MOBILE
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E10 (Aquaris E10 WiFi Kaito)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E10 3G (Aquaris E10 3G Kaito)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E4 (Aquaris E4 3G DS Puar)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E4.5 (Aquaris E4.5 3G DS Krilin)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E5 (Aquaris E5 LTE DS Vegetalte)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E5FHD (Aquaris E5 FHD 3G DS Vegeta)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E5S (Aquaris E5S LTE DS Vegetalte)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris E6 (Aquaris E6 3G DS Bulma)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M10 (Aquaris M10 WiFi)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M10 4G (Aquaris M10 4G LTE)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M10FHD (Aquaris M10 FHD WiFi)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M4.5 (Aquaris M4.5 LTE DS Dende)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M5 (Aquaris M5 LTE DS Piccolo)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M5.5 (Aquaris M5.5 LTE DS Namek)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris M8 (Aquaris M8 WiFi)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris U (Aquaris U LTE DS Chaozu)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris U Lite (Aquaris U Lite LTE DS Chaozulite)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris U Plus (Aquaris U Plus LTE DS Tenshi)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris U2 (Aquaris U2 LTE DS Yamcha)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris U2 Lite (Aquaris U2 Lite LTE DS Yamchalite)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris V (Aquaris V LTE DS Nappa)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris V Plus (Aquaris V Plus LTE DS Raditz)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris X (Aquaris X LTE DS Bardock)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris X Pro (Aquaris X Pro LTE DS Bardock)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris X5 (Aquaris X5 LTE DS Picmt)
BQ MOBILE BQ-Aquaris X5 Plus (Aquaris X5 Plus LTE DS Gohan)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-4552 (Melbourn 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-4555 (Turbo LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-4560 (Golf 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-4570 (Drive 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-4707 (Montreal 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5000L (Trend LTE DS / BQru-5000)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5006 (Los Angeles 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5022 (Bond 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5025 (HighWay LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5030 (Fresh 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5032 (Element LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5037 (Strike Power LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5040 (Force LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5045 (Fast LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5050 (Strike Selfie 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5055 (Turbo Plus LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5057 (Strike 2 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5058 (Strike Power Easy 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5059 (Strike Power 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5060 (Slim 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5065 (Choice 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5070 (Magic LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5071 (Belief 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5500 (Vancouver 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5501 (Kawasaki 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5502 (Hammer 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5505 (Amsterdam 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5515 (Wide LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5520 (Mercury LTE DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-5590 (Spring 3G DS)
BQ MOBILE BQ-BQS-6050 (Jumbo LTE DS)   CASPER
CASPER-Via A1 (Via A1 LTE)
CASPER-Via A1 Plus (Via A1 Plus LTE)
CASPER-Via A1S (Via A1S LTE)
CASPER-Via E1 (Via E1 LTE)
CASPER-Via E1C (Via E1C LTE)
CASPER-Via E2 (Via E2 LTE)
CASPER-Via F1 (Via F1 LTE)
CASPER-Via M1 (Via M1 LTE)
CASPER-Via M2 (Via M2 LTE DS)
CASPER-Via M3 (Via M3 LTE)
CASPER-Via P1 (Via P1 LTE DS)
CASPER-Via V10 (Via V10 LTE)
CASPER-Via V3 (Via V3 3G)
CASPER-Via V5 (Via V5 3G)
CASPER-Via V6 (Via V6 LTE)
CASPER-Via V6X (Via V6X LTE)
CASPER-Via V8 (Via V8 3G)
CASPER-Via V8C (Via V8C 3G)
CASPER-Via V9 (Via V9 LTE)   CELKON
CELKON-A2000A (A2000A LTE DS)
CELKON-Ace (Ace LTE DS)
CELKON-Astro (Astro 3G DS)
CELKON-Campus Prime (Campus Prime 3G DS)
CELKON-CliQ (CliQ LTE DS)
CELKON-CT744 (CT744 3G DS)
CELKON-Diamond Pro (Diamond Pro 3G DS)
CELKON-Mega (Mega LTE DS)
CELKON-Mega 2+16 (Mega 2+16 LTE DS)
CELKON-Milenia Everest (Milenia Everest 3G DS)
CELKON-Milenia Hero (Milenia Hero 3G DS)
CELKON-Milenia Spark (Milenia Spark 3G DS)
CELKON-Milenia Star (Milenia Star 3G DS)
CELKON-Milenia Xpress (Milenia Xpress 3G DS)
CELKON-Pop (Pop LTE DS)
CELKON-Pride (Pride 3G DS)
CELKON-Q452 (Q452 3G DS)
CELKON-Q567 (Q567 3G DS)
CELKON-Q599 (Q599 3G DS)
CELKON-Q599 Ufeel (Q599 Ufeel 3G DS)
CELKON-Q4GPlus (Q 4G Plus LTE DS)
CELKON-Star 4G (Star LTE DS)
CELKON-U4G (U LTE DS)
CELKON-U4G 2+16 (U 2+16 LTE DS)
CELKON-Ufeel 4G (U Feel 4G LTE DS)
CELKON-UniQ 4G (UniQ 4G LTE DS)   CHERRY
CHERRY-Astro 2B (Astro 2B 3G DS)
CHERRY-Astro 2S (Astro 2S 3G DS)
CHERRY-Cheer (Cheer 3G DS)
CHERRY-Cosmos 1 (Cosmos One 3G DS)
CHERRY-Cosmos 3 (Cosmos Three LTE DS)
CHERRY-Cubix Cube 2 (Cubix Cube 2 3G DS)
CHERRY-Cubix Cube 3 (Cubix Cube 3 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Desire R7 Lite (Desire R7 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Desire R7 Mini (Desire R7 Mini 3G DS)
CHERRY-Desire R7 Plus (Desire R7 Plus LTE DS)
CHERRY-Emerald (Emerald 3G DS)
CHERRY-Equinox Night (Equinox Night 3G DS)
CHERRY-Excalibur (Excalibur 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare 3 (Flare 3 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare 4 (Flare 4 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare 5 (Flare 5 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare A1 (Flare A1 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare A3 (Flare A3 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare A5 (Flare A5 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare HD Max (Flare HD Max 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare Infinity (Flare Infinity LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare Infinity Lite (Flare Infinity Lite LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare J1 (Flare J1 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J1 Plus (Flare J1 Plus 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J1S (Flare J1S 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J2S (Flare J2S 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J3 (Flare J3 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J3 Lite (Flare J3 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J3 Plus (Flare J3 Plus 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J5 (Flare J5 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare J7 (Flare J7 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare Lite (Flare Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare Lite 2 (Flare Lite 2 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare Lite 3 (Flare Lite 3 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare Lite Quad (Flare Lite Quad 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare P1 (Flare P1 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare P1 Lite (Flare P1 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare P1 Mini (Flare P1 Mini 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare P1 Plus (Flare P1 Plus LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare S (Flare S 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S Play (Flare S Play 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S2 (Flare S2 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S3 Lite (Flare S3 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S3 Octa (Flare S3 Octa 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S3 Plus (Flare S3 Plus 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S3 Power (Flare S3 Power 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S4 (Flare S4 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare S4 Lite (Flare S4 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S4 Max (Flare S4 Max 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S4 Plus (Flare S4 Plus LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare S5 (Flare S5 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare S5 Mini (Flare S5 Mini 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S5 Power (Flare S5 Power LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare S6 Lite (Flare S6 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S6 Premium (Flare S6 Premium LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare S6 Selfie (Flare S6 Selfie 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare Selfie (Flare Selfie LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare X (Flare X LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare X Lite (Flare X Lite LTE DS)
CHERRY-Flare XL (Flare XL 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare X2 (Flare X2 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Fuze (Fuze 3G DS)
CHERRY-Fuze S (Fuze S 3G DS)
CHERRY-Garnet (Garnet 3G DS)
CHERRY-H7 (H7 3G DS)
CHERRY-Pure (Pure 3G DS)
CHERRY-Omega 3 (Omega 3 3G DS)
CHERRY-Omega 4G (Omega 4G LTE DS)
CHERRY-Omega HD 2.0 (Omega HD 2.0 3G DS)
CHERRY-Omega Lite 2 (Omega Lite 2 3G DS)
CHERRY-Omega XL (Omega XL 3G DS)
CHERRY-One G1 (One G1 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Ruby (Ruby 3G DS)
CHERRY-Selfie 2 (Selfie 2 LTE DS)
CHERRY-Spin Max (Spin Max 3G DS)
CHERRY-Touch 2 (Touch 2 3G DS)
CHERRY-Touch HD (Touch HD 3G DS)
CHERRY-Touch XL2 (Touch XL2 3G DS)   CLOUDFONE
CLOUDFONE-Excite 502q (Excite 502q 3G DS)
CLOUDFONE-Excite Prime (Excite Prime 3G DS)
CLOUDFONE-Go Sp (Go Sp 3G DS)
CLOUDFONE-Ice Plus 2 (Ice Plus 2 3G DS)
CLOUDFONE-Thrill Access (Thrill Access LTE DS)
CLOUDFONE-Thrill Boost (Thrill Boost 3G DS)
CLOUDFONE-Thrill Lite (Thrill Lite 3G DS)
CLOUDFONE-Thrill Power (Thrill Power 3G DS)   COOLPAD
COOLPAD-3632A 
COOLPAD-3635A
COOLPAD-3636A
COOLPAD-3503I (Mega 3 LTE TS)
COOLPAD-3505I (Note 5 Lite LTE DS)
COOLPAD-3505I-S00 (Fancy 3 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-3600I (Note 5 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-5200S (5200S 3G DS)
COOLPAD-5263 (5263 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-5263C (5263C LTE DS)
COOLPAD-5263S (5263S LTE DS)
COOLPAD-5311 (5311 3G DS)
COOLPAD-5313S (5313S LTE DS)
COOLPAD-5316 (5316 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-5360 (5360 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-7061 (7061 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7105 (7105 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-7230S (7230S 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7231 (7231 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7232 (7232 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7236 (7236 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7251 (7251 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7270 (7270 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7270I (Idea Ultra Pro 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7295C (7295C 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7298A (7298A 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7320 (7320 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7560I (7560i 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7605 (7605 3G DS)
COOLPAD-7722 (7722 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8017-T00 (8017-T00 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8122 (8122 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8297 (Dazen F1 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8297D (Dazen F1 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8297-T02 (Dazen F1 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8297-W01 (Dazen F1 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8297L-I00 (Dazen 1 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8297L-S00 (Dazen 1 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8298-A01 (Note 3 Lite LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8298-I00 (Note 3 Lite LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8670 (8670 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8675 (Dazen F2 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8675-A (Dazen F2 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8675-HD (Dazen F2 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8675-T01 (Dazen F2 3G DS)
COOLPAD-8675-W00 (Dazen F2 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8676-I02 (Note 3 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8676-I03 (Note 3 Plus LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8717 (8717 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8722-S00 (Roar Plus E570 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-8722-U00 (Porto S E570 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-9976A (9976A 3G DS)
COOLPAD-9976D (9976D 3G DS)
COOLPAD-9976T (9976T 3G DS)
COOLPAD-A8-930 (Max A8 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-A8-I01 (Max A8 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-C103 (Cool 1 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-C106 (Cool 1 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-CK3-01 (Ivvi LTE DS)
COOLPAD-D5066 (A116 3G DS)
COOLPAD-Play6 (Cool Play 6 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-SK3-S00 (Fancy E561 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-SK3-U00 (Torino S E561 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y60-C1 (Y60 3G DS)
COOLPAD-Y60-W (Y60 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y70-C (Y70-C TD-LTE)
COOLPAD-Y71-511 (Air LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y72-S00 (Fancy Pro E571 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y76-I01 (Sky E501 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y75 (Y75 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y76-U00 (Modena E501 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y83-I00 (Mega 2.5D LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y83-S00 (Sky 3 E502 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y83-U00 (Modena 2 E502 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y90-G00 (Shine R106 LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y91-I00 (Note 3S LTE DS)
COOLPAD-Y91-U00 (Torino R108 LTE DS)   DOOGEE
DOOGEE-BL12000 (BL12000 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-BL12000Pro (BL12000 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-BL5000 (BL5000 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-BL7000 (BL7000 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F1 (Turbo Mini LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F2 (F2 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F3 (F3 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F3 Pro (F3 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F5 (F5 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F7 (F7 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-F7 Pro (F7 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Mix 4+64 (Mix 4+64 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Mix 6+64 (Mix 6+64 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Mix Lite (Mix Lite LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Mix2 (Mix 2 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-S60 (S60 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Shoot1 (Shoot1 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Shoot2 (Shoot2 3G DS)
DOOGEE-ShootMix (Shoot Mix LTE DS)
DOOGEE-ShootPower (Shoot Power LTE DS)
DOOGEE-T3 (T3 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-T5 (T5 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-T5 Lite (T5 Lite LTE DS)
DOOGEE-T6 (T6 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-T6 Pro (T6 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X10 (X10 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X20 (X20 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X3 (X3 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X30 (X30 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X5 (X5 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X5 b (X5 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X5 Max (X5 Max 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X5 Max Pro (X5 Max Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X5 Max S (X5 Max S LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X5 Pro (X5 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X5S (X5S LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X6 (X6 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X6 Pro (X6 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X6S (X6S LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X7 (X7 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X7 Pro (X7 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X7S (X7S LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X9 (X9 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X9 Mini (X9 Mini 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X9 Pro (X9 Pro LTE DS)
DOOGEE-X9S (X9S LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y100 (Valencia 2 3G DS)
DOOGEE-Y100 Plus (Valencia 2 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y100 Pro (Valencia 2 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y100X (Nova 3G DS)
DOOGEE-Y200 (Y200 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y300 (Y300 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y6 (Y6 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y6 Max (Y6 Max LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y6 Max3D (Y6 Max 3D LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y6 Piano (Y6 Piano LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y600 (Y600 LTE DS)
DOOGEE-Y600 Pro (Y600 Pro LTE DS)   ELEPHONE
ELEPHONE-A1 (A1 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-A1 Mini (A1 mini 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-C1 (C1 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-C1 Max (C1 Max LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-C1 Mini (C1 Mini LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-C1X (C1X LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-C8 (C8 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-G1 (G1 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-G2 (G2 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-G4 (G4 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-G5 (G5 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-G6 (G6 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-G7 (G7 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-G9 (G9 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-H1 (H1 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-M1 (M1 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-M2 (M2 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-M3 (M3 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P10 (P10 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P10C (P10C 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P2000 (P2000 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P3000 (P3000 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P3000S (P3000S LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P4000 (P4000 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P5000 (P5000 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P6000 (P6000 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P6000 Pro (P6000 Pro LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P6i (P6i 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P6S (P6S 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P7 Mini (P7 Mini 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P7000 (P7000 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P8 (P8 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P8 4G (P8 4G LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P8 Mini (P8 Mini LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P8000 (P8000 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P9 (P9 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P9 Water (P9 Water 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P9C (P9C 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-P9000 (P9000 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P9000 E (P9000 E LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P9000 F (P9000 F LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-P9000 Lite (P9000 Lite LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-R9 (R9 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S1 (S1 3G DS)
ELEPHONE-S2 (S2 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S2 Plus (S2 Plus LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S3 (S3 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S3 Basic (S3 Basic LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S7 4G (S7 4G LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S7 Mini (S7 Mini LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-S8 (S8 LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-Trunk (Trunk LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-Vowney (Vowney LTE DS)
ELEPHONE-Vowney Lite (Vowney Lite LTE DS)   EVERTEK
EVERTEK-EverAllure 2 (EverAllure 2 LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverFancy (EverFancy 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverFancy 3 (EverFancy 3 3G TS)
EVERTEK-EverGlory 2 (EverGlory 2 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverGlory Plus (EverGlory Plus LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverGlow D35 (EverGlow D35 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverGlow D40 (EverGlow D40 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverGlow D50 (EverGlow D50 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverMellow D45 (EverMellow D45 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverMellow D50 (EverMellow D50 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverMiracle Mini (EverMiracle Mini 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverMiracle Nano (EverMiracle Nano 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverMiracle Plus (EverMiracle Plus LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverMiracle Power (EverMiracle Power LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverMiracle S (EverMiracle S LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverMiracle S2 (EverMiracle S2 LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverShine 2 (EverShine 2 LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverShine Plus (EverShine Plus 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverSlim (EverSlim 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverSlim Mini (EverSlim Mini 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverSlim Nano (EverSlim Nano LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverSolo (EverSolo LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar D40 (EverStar D40 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar Nano (EverStar Nano 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar Pro (EverStar Pro 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar Pro V2 (EverStar Pro V2 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar Q40 (EverStar Q40 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar Q50 (EverStar Q50 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverStar S (EverStar S 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverTrendy (EverTrendy 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverTrendy Plus 3G (EverTrendy Plus 3G DS)
EVERTEK-EverTrendy Plus 4G (EverTrendy Plus 4G LTE DS)
EVERTEK-EverVivid Q47 (EverVivid Q47 3G DS)
EVERTEK-F1 (F1 3G DS)
EVERTEK-V1 Mini (V1 Mini 3G DS)
EVERTEK-V1 Nano (V1 Nano 3G DS)   FLY
FLY-FS401 (Stratus 1 3G DS)
FLY-FS402 (Stratus 2 3G DS)
FLY-FS404 (Stratus 3 3G DS)
FLY-FS405 (Stratus 4 3G DS)
FLY-FS406 (Stratus 5 3G DS)
FLY-FS407 (Stratus 6 3G DS)
FLY-FS408 (Stratus 8 3G DS)
FLY-FS451 (Nimbus 1 3G DS)
FLY-FS452 (Nimbus 2 3G DS)
FLY-FS454 (Nimbus 8 3G DS)
FLY-FS455 (Nimbus 11 LTE DS)
FLY-FS457 (Nimbus 15 LTE DS)
FLY-FS458 (Stratus 7 3G DS)
FLY-FS501 (Nimbus 3 3G DS)
FLY-FS502 (Cirrus 1 3G DS)
FLY-FS504 (Cirrus 2 3G DS)
FLY-FS505 (Nimbus 7 3G DS)
FLY-FS506 (Cirrus 3 3G DS)
FLY-FS507 (Cirrus 4 3G DS)
FLY-FS508 (Cirrus 6 3G DS)
FLY-FS509 (Nimbus 9 3G DS)
FLY-FS510 (Nimbus 12 3G DS)
FLY-FS511 (Cirrus 7 LTE DS)
FLY-FS512 (Nimbus 10 LTE DS)
FLY-FS514 (Cirrus 8 3G DS)
FLY-FS520 (Selfie 1 LTE DS)
FLY-FS523 (Cirrus 16 LTE DS)
FLY-FS524 (KnockOut LTE DS)
FLY-FS529 (Champ LTE DS)
FLY-FS530 (Power Plus XXL LTE DS)
FLY-FS551 (Nimbus 4 3G DS)
FLY-FS553 (Cirrus 9 LTE DS)
FLY-FS554 (Power Plus FHD LTE DS)
FLY-FS603 (FS603 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4401 (Era Energy 2 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4402 (Era Style 1 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4403 (Energy 3 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4404 (Spark 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4405 (Quad Evo Chic 1 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4406 (Era Nano 6 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4407 (Era Nano 7 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4409 (Quad Era Life 4 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4410 (Quad Phoenix 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4410I (Phoenix 2 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4412 (Quad Canal 3G)
FLY-IQ4413 (Quad Evo Chic 3 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4414 (Quad Evo Tech 3 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4415 (Quad Era Style 3 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4416 (Era Life 5 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4417 (Quad Era Energy 3 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4418 (Era Style 4 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4501 (Quad Evo Energy 4 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4502 (Quad Era Energy 1 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4504 (Quad Evo Energy 5 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4514 (Quad Evo Tech 3 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4516 (Quad Evo Energy 1 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4516 (Tornado Slim 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4520 Pro (Pro 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4520 Plus (Plus 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4520 Quad (Quad 3G DS)
FLY-IQ454 (Evo Tech 1 3G DS)
FLY-IQ456 (Era Life 2 3G DS)
FLY-IQ458 (Quad Evo Tech 2 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4588 (Quad 3G DS)
FLY-IQ459 (Quad Evo Chic 2 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4601 (Era Style 2 3G DS)
FLY-IQ4602 (Quad Epic 3G DS)
FLY-IQ5058 (IQ5058 3G DS)
FLY-IQ558 (IQ558 3G DS)
FLY-IQ5917 (IQ5917 3G DS)
FLY-Life Mega (Life Mega LTE DS)   GIONEE
GIONEE-A1 (A1 LTE DS)
GIONEE-A1 Lite (A1 Lite LTE DS)
GIONEE-A1 Plus (A1 Plus LTE DS)
GIONEE-D1 (Dream D1 3G DS)
GIONEE-E3 (Elife E3 3G DS)
GIONEE-E5 (Elife E5 3G DS)
GIONEE-E6 (Elife E6 3G DS)
GIONEE-E7 16G (Elife E7 16G LTE)
GIONEE-E7 32G (Elife E7 32G LTE)
GIONEE-E7L (Elife E7L LTE)
GIONEE-E7 Mini (Elife E7 Mini 3G DS)
GIONEE-E8 (Elife E8 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F100B (F100B LTE DS)
GIONEE-F100L (F100L LTE DS)
GIONEE-F100S (F100S LTE DS)
GIONEE-F103 (F103 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F103B (F103B LTE DS)
GIONEE-F103BL (F103BL LTE DS)
GIONEE-F103L (F103L LTE DS)
GIONEE-F103M (F103M LTE DS)
GIONEE-F103 Pro (F103 Pro LTE DS)
GIONEE-F105 (F105 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F106 (F106 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F301 (F301 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F303 (F303 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F306 (F306 LTE DS)
GIONEE-F306L (F306L LTE DS)
GIONEE-F5 (F5 LTE DS)
GIONEE-G2 (Gpad G2 3G DS)
GIONEE-G3 (Gpad G3 3G DS)
GIONEE-G3 512 (Gpad G3 512 3G DS)
GIONEE-G4 (Gpad G4 3G DS)
GIONEE-G5 (Gpad G5 3G DS)
GIONEE-GN3003L (GN3003L LTE DS)
GIONEE-GN5001L (GN5001L LTE DS)
GIONEE-GN5001S (GN5001S LTE DS)
GIONEE-GN5002 (GN5002 LTE DS)
GIONEE-M2 4GB (M2 4GB 3G DS)
GIONEE-M2 8GB (M2 8GB 3G DS)
GIONEE-M3 (Marathon M3 3G DS)
GIONEE-M3 Mini (M3 Mini LTE DS)
GIONEE-M4 (Marathon M4 LTE DS)
GIONEE-M5 (Marathon M5 LTE DS)
GIONEE-M5 Plus (Marathon M5+ LTE DS)
GIONEE-M5 Plus L (Marathon M5+ L LTE DS)
GIONEE-M5 Lite (Marathon M5 Lite LTE DS)
GIONEE-M5 Mini (M5 Mini 3G DS)
GIONEE-M6 (M6 LTE DS)
GIONEE-M6 Mirror (M6 Mirror LTE DS)
GIONEE-M6 Plus (M6 Plus LTE DS)
GIONEE-M7 Power (M7 Power LTE DS)
GIONEE-P2 (Pioneer P2 3G DS)
GIONEE-P2M (Pioneer P2M 3G DS)
GIONEE-P2S (Pioneer P2S 3G DS)
GIONEE-P3 (Pioneer P3 3G DS)
GIONEE-P3S (Pioneer P3S 3G DS)
GIONEE-P4 (Pioneer P4 3G DS)
GIONEE-P4S (Pioneer P4S 3G DS)
GIONEE-P5L (Pioneer PL LTE DS)
GIONEE-P5 Mini (Pioneer P5 Mini 3G DS)
GIONEE-P5W (Pioneer P5W 3G DS)
GIONEE-P6 (Pioneer P6 3G DS)
GIONEE-P7 (Pioneer P7 LTE DS)
GIONEE-P7 Max (Pioneer P7 Max LTE DS)
GIONEE-S Plus (Elife S Plus LTE DS)
GIONEE-S5.1L (Elife S5.1L 3G DS)
GIONEE-S5.5 (Elife S5.5 3G DS)
GIONEE-S6 (S6 LTE DS)
GIONEE-S6 Pro (S6 Pro LTE DS)
GIONEE-S6S (S6S LTE DS)
GIONEE-S7 (Elife S7 LTE DS)
GIONEE-S8 (S8 LTE DS)
GIONEE-S9 (S9 LTE DS)
GIONEE-S10 (S10 LTE DS)
GIONEE-S10B (S10B LTE DS)
GIONEE-S10BL (S10BL LTE DS)
GIONEE-S10C (S10C LTE DS)
GIONEE-S10CL (S10CL LTE DS)
GIONEE-S10L (S10L LTE DS)
GIONEE-V4 (Ctrl V4 3G DS)
GIONEE-V4S (Ctrl V4S 3G DS)
GIONEE-V5 (Ctrl V5 3G DS)
GIONEE-V6L (Ctrl V6L LTE DS)
GIONEE-X1 (X1 LTE DS)
GIONEE-X1S (X1S LTE DS)   HAIER
HAIER-A42P (A42P 3G DS)
HAIER-A45 (A45 3G DS)
HAIER-G10 (G10 3G DS)
HAIER-G156 (G156 LTE DS)
HAIER-G20 (G20 3G DS)
HAIER-G30 (G30 3G DS)
HAIER-G31 (G31 3G DS)
HAIER-G31S (G31s 3G DS)
HAIER-G31T (G31t 3G DS)
HAIER-G33 (G33 3G DS)
HAIER-G50 (G50 LTE DS)
HAIER-G51 (G51 LTE DS)
HAIER-G55 (G55 LTE DS)
HAIER-G61 (G61 LTE DS)
HAIER-G7 (G7 LTE DS)
HAIER-G7 Lite (G7 Lite LTE DS)
HAIER-G701 (G701 LTE DS)
HAIER-G7S (G7s LTE DS)
HAIER-I50 (I50 3G DS)
HAIER-I502 (I50 LTE DS)
HAIER-I506 (I50 LTE DS)
HAIER-I65 (I50 3G DS)
HAIER-I70 (I50 3G DS)
HAIER-I80 (I50 3G DS)
HAIER-JS500 (JS500 3G DS)
HAIER-L32 (L32 LTE)
HAIER-L50 (Esteem L50 LTE)
HAIER-L52 (L52 LTE)
HAIER-L53 (L53 LTE)
HAIER-L54 (L54 LTE)
HAIER-L55 (L55 LTE)
HAIER-L55S (L55s LTE)
HAIER-L61 (L61 LTE DS)
HAIER-L7 (Leisure L7 LTE DS)
HAIER-N501 (N501 L56 LTE DS)
HAIER-P4500 (P4500 3G DS)
HAIER-S1 (S1 3G DS)
HAIER-U33 (U33 3G DS)
HAIER-V4 (Esteem V4 LTE DS)
HAIER-V5 (Voyage V5 LTE DS)
HAIER-V6 (Voyage V6 LTE DS)   HIGHSCREEN
HIGHSCREEN--BBL7353RV (Power Ice LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--BF166 (Boost 3 SE LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--BF167 (Boost 3 SE Pro LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--BF168 (Boost 3 LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--BF169 (Boost 3 Pro LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--D10A (Boost 2 SE 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--E43N (Spark 2 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyF (Easy F 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyFPro (Easy F Pro 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyL (Easy L LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyLPro (Easy L Pro LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyPower (Easy Power LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyS (Easy S 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasySPro (Easy S Pro 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyXL (Easy XL LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--EasyXLPro (Easy XL Pro LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--ERALITE03A (Pure F 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--FestXL (Fest XL LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--GBL7350RV (Tasty LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--I2AI (Omega Prime Mini SE 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--I7A (Omega Prime S 3G DS)
HIGHSCREEN--PFE (Power Five Evo LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--PFM (Power Five Max LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--PIE (Power Ice Evo LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--PIM (Power Ice Max LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBL7311RH (Power Five Pro LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBL7311RV (Power Five LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBL7315RV (Power Four LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBL7352RV (Prime L LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBL7361RV (Power Rage Evo LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBL7511RV (Bay LTE DS)
HIGHSCREEN--WBW5616RV (Power Rage 3G DS)   HISENSE
HISENSE-A2 (A2 LTE DS)
HISENSE-C1M (C1-M LTE DS)
HISENSE-C20 (Infinity K0 LTE DS)
HISENSE-C20S (C20-S LTE DS)
HISENSE-C20S 2 (C20-S LTE DS)
HISENSE-C30 (Rock C30 LTE DS)
HISENSE-C3100 (C3100 LTE DS)
HISENSE-E71M (E71-M LTE DS)
HISENSE-E71T (E71-T LTE DS)
HISENSE-E75M (E75-M LTE DS)
HISENSE-E76 (Infinity Elegence 1 LTE DS)
HISENSE-E76 2 (Infinity Elegence 1 LTE DS)
HISENSE-E81 (E81 LTE)
HISENSE-F20AE (F20-T LTE DS)
HISENSE-F20DE (F20-T LTE DS)
HISENSE-F30 (PureShot Lite LTE DS)
HISENSE-F31M (Infinity Faith 1 LTE DS)
HISENSE-F31M 2 (Infinity Faith 1 LTE DS)
HISENSE-H910 (Infinity K8 LTE DS)
HISENSE-I300T (I300T 3G DS)
HISENSE-L635 (L635 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L670 (L670 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L675 (L675 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L676 (L676 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L678 (Staraddict 5 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L730 (L730 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L730 2 (L730 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L830 (L830 LTE DS)
HISENSE-L830 2 (L830 LTE DS)
HISENSE-M10M (M10-M LTE DS)
HISENSE-M20M (M20-M LTE DS)
HISENSE-M30M (M30-M LTE DS)
HISENSE-T963 (T963 3G DS)
HISENSE-U601 (U601 3G DS)
HISENSE-U601S (U601S 3G DS)
HISENSE-U602 (U602 3G DS)
HISENSE-U608 (Starshine 4 3G DS)
HISENSE-U800E1 (U800E-1 3G DS)
HISENSE-U939 (Glory U939 3G DS)
HISENSE-U962 (Infinity U962 3G DS)
HISENSE-U971 (Infinity Prime 1+ 3G DS)
HISENSE-U972E2 (Infinity U972 3G DS)
HISENSE-U988 (Infinity H3 3G DS)
HISENSE-X1 (Infinity Maxe X1 LTE)   HYUNDAI
HYUNDAI-A25024L (A25024L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-A25563L (A25563L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-A26062K (A26062K 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-A26062L (A26062L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-C5 Pro (C5 Pro LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-E435 (E435 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-E545 (E545 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-G24027K (G24027K 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-G25022K (G25022K 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-G25226L (G25226L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-G25523K (G25523K 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-G25524K (G25524K 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-H7 (H7 LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-HP554O (Cyrus HP554O LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-HY PRO4544 (HY PRO4544 LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-HYMI 5C (HYMI 5C LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-HYMI 5I (HYMI 5I LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-HYMI 6I (HYMI 6I LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-HYMI SE (HYMI SE LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-L445 (L445 LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-L7I (L7I 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-Q10HD (Q10HD LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Q5I (Q5I LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Seoul (Seoul LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Seoul MM (Seoul MM LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Seoul Plus (Seoul Plus LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Titan 5K (Titan 5K 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-Titan LTE (Titan LTE)
HYUNDAI-UltraVisionPlus (Ultra Vision Plus LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-W25042L (W25042L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-W25544L (W25544L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Xerxes (Xerxes LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-Xerxes X1 (Xerxes X1 LTE DS)   IBALL
IBALL-Andi 4.5 OBuddy (4.5 O'Buddy 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 4.5C Magnifico (i4.5C Magnifico 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 4F Arc 3 (4F Arc 3 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 4P Class X (4P Class X 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 5.5H Weber 4G (5.5H Weber 4G LTE DS)
IBALL-Andi 5G Blink 4G (5G Blink 4G LTE DS)
IBALL-Andi 5K Infinito 2 (5K Infinito 2 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 5L Rider (5L Rider 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 5M Xotic 2GB (5M Xotic 2GB 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 5N Dude (5N Dude 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi 5Q Gold 4G (5Q Gold 4G LTE DS)
IBALL-Andi 5U Platino (5U Platino 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi Avonte 5 (Avonte 5 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi F2F 5.5U (F2F 5.5U LTE DS)
IBALL-Andi F2F 5H (F2F 5H 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi HD6 (HD6 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi i9 (i9 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi Q4 (Q4 3G DS)
IBALL-Andi Sprinter 4G (Sprinter 4G LTE DS)
IBALL-Andi Wink 4G (Wink 4G LTE DS)
IBALL-Cobalt 4 (Cobalt 4 3G DS)
IBALL-Cobalt 5.5F Youva (Cobalt 5.5F Youva LTE DS)
IBALL-Cobalt 6 (Cobalt 6 3G DS)
IBALL-Cobalt Solus 2 (Cobalt Solus 2 3G DS)
IBALL-Cobalt Solus 4G (Solus 4G LTE DS)
IBALL-Slide Cuboid (Slide Cuboid LTE)
IBALL-Slide Q27 4G (Slide Q27 4G LTE DS)   INFINIX
INFINIX-X5010-AW878 (X5010 3G DS)
INFINIX-X503-L3378 (Surf Bravo 3G DS)
INFINIX-X506-J608 (Zero 3G)
INFINIX-X507-D5120 (Hot 3G DS)
INFINIX-X509-J5800 (Zero 2 3G DS)
INFINIX-X509-J5808 (Zero 2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X510-D5110 (Hot 2 3G DS)
INFINIX-X510-D5116 (Hot 2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X511-W501 (Surf 3G DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5086-H1 (Hot S Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5088-A1 (Hot S LTE DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5088-C1 (Hot S LTE DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5088-E1 (Hot S LTE DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5088-G1 (Hot S LTE DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5088-I1 (Hot S LTE DS)
INFINIX-X522-H539-A (S2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-A1 (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-B1 (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-BC (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-D1 (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X5511-H3716-B1 (Hot 4 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X552-H952-A1 (Zero 3 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X552-H952-B1 (Zero 3 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X552-H952-C1 (Zero 3 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X553-W82918-A1 (Hot 3 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X554-T90918-A1 (Hot 3 3G DS)
INFINIX-X554-T90918-A2 (Hot 3 3G DS)
INFINIX-X555-H538-A1 (Zero 4 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X555-H538-B1 (Zero 4 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X556-H371-A1 (Hot 4 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X557-H807-A1 (Hot 4 3G DS)
INFINIX-X557-H807-B1 (Hot 4 3G DS)
INFINIX-X557-H807-D1 (Hot 4 3G DS)
INFINIX-X557-H807-F1 (Hot 4 3G DS)
INFINIX-X557-H807-G1 (Hot 4 3G DS)
INFINIX-X557-Lfe (Life 3G DS)
INFINIX-X559-H8015-A1 (Hot 5 Lite 3G DS)
INFINIX-X559-H8015-B1 (Hot 5 Lite 3G DS)
INFINIX-X559-H8015-C1 (Hot 5 3G DS)
INFINIX-X571-H5311-A1 (Note 4 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X572-H5312-A1 (Note 4 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X572-H5312-C1 (Note 4 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X600-H532-A1 (Note 2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X600-H533-A1 (Note 2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X601-H536-A1 (Note 3 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X601-H537-A1 (Note 3 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X601-H537-B1 (Note 3 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X602-H972-A1 (Zero 4 Plus LTE DS)
INFINIX-X602-H972-C1 (Zero 4 Plus LTE DS)
INFINIX-X603-H575-A (Zero 5 LTE DS)   INNJOO
INNJOO-2 (2 3G DS)
INNJOO-3 (3 LTE DS)
INNJOO-4 (4 LTE DS)
INNJOO-5 (5 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 3G (Fire 3G DS)
INNJOO-Fire 2 3G (Fire 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Fire 2 LTE (Fire 2 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 2 Plus LTE (Fire 2 Plus LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 3 LTE (Fire 3 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire 3 Air LTE (Fire 3 Air LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire Plus 3G (Fire Plus 3G DS)
INNJOO-Fire Plus LTE (Fire Plus LTE DS)
INNJOO-Fire Pro LTE (Fire Pro LTE DS)
INNJOO-Halo 3G (Halo 3G DS)
INNJOO-Halo LTE (Halo LTE DS)
INNJOO-Halo 2 3G (Halo 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Halo 2 LTE (Halo 2 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Halo Plus (Halo Plus 3G DS)
INNJOO-Halo X (Halo X 3G DS)
INNJOO-i1 (i1 3G DS)
INNJOO-i1k (i1k 3G DS)
INNJOO-i1s (i1s 3G DS)
INNJOO-i2 (i2 3G DS)
INNJOO-i2s (i2s 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max (3G (Max 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 2 3G (Max 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 2 Plus 3G (Max 2 Plus 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 3 3G (Max 3 3G DS)
INNJOO-Max 3 LTE (Max 3 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Max 3 Pro (Max 3 Pro LTE DS)
INNJOO-Note (Note 3G DS)
INNJOO-Note 2 3G (Note 2 3G DS)
INNJOO-Note E (Note E 3G DS)
INNJOO-Note Pro (Note Pro 3G DS)
INNJOO-One HD 3G (One HD 3G DS)
INNJOO-One HD LTE (One HD LTE DS)
INNJOO-Pro (Pro LTE DS)
INNJOO-Pro 2 (Pro 2 LTE DS)
INNJOO-Two 3G (Two 3G DS)
INNJOO-Two LTE (Two LTE DS)
INNJOO-X2 (X2 3G DS)   INTEX
INTEX-Aqua 3G (Aqua 3G 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua 3G Mini (Aqua 3G Mini 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua 3X (Aqua 3X 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4.0 3G (Aqua 4.0 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4.0 4G (Aqua 4.0 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4.5 Pro (Aqua 4.5 Pro 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4G (Aqua 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4G+ (Aqua 4G+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4G Mini (Aqua 4G Mini LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4G Strong (Aqua 4G Strong LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 4X (Aqua 4X 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua 55VR (Aqua 5.5 VR LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 55VR+ (Aqua 5.5 VR+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua 5X (Aqua 5X 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua A1 (Aqua A1 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua A4 (Aqua A4 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Ace (Aqua Ace LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Ace 2 (Aqua Ace 2 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Ace Mini (Aqua Ace Mini LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Air (Aqua Air 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Air 2 (Aqua Air 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Amaze (Aqua Amaze 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Amaze+ (Aqua Amaze+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Amoled (Aqua Amoled 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Classic 2 (Aqua Classic 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Craze (Aqua Craze LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Craze 2 (Aqua Craze 2 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Crystal (Aqua Crystal LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Crystal+ (Aqua Crystal+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Curve (Aqua Curve 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Curve Mini (Aqua Curve Mini 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Desire (Aqua Desire 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Desire HD (Aqua Desire HD 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Dream (Aqua Dream 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Eco 4G (Aqua Eco 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Fish (Aqua Fish LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Freedom (Aqua Freedom 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Glam (Aqua Glam 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua HD (Aqua HD 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua HD 5.0 (Aqua HD 5.0 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua HD 5.5 (Aqua HD 5.5 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i1 (Aqua i1 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i14 (Aqua i14 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i15 (Aqua i15 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i2 (Aqua i2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i3K (Aqua i3K 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i4 (Aqua i4 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i4+ (Aqua i4+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i5 (Aqua i5 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i5 HD (Aqua i5 HD 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i5 Mini (Aqua i5 Mini 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i5 Octa (Aqua i5 Octa 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i6 (Aqua i6 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua i7 (Aqua i7 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Irist (Aqua Irist 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Joy (Aqua Joy 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua KAT (Aqua KAT 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Life (Aqua Life 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Life 2 (Aqua Life 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Life 3 (Aqua Life 3 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Life V (Aqua Life V 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions (Aqua Lions 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions 2 (Aqua Lions 2 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions 3 (Aqua Lions 3 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions 4G (Aqua Lions 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions E1 (Aqua Lions E1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions N1 (Aqua Lions N1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions X1 (Aqua Lions X1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Lions X1+ (Aqua Lions X1+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua M5 (Aqua M5 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Music (Aqua Music LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua N15 (Aqua N15 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua N17 (Aqua N17 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua N2 (Aqua N2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua N4 (Aqua N4 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua N8 (Aqua N8 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Note55 (Aqua Note 5.5 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Octa (Aqua Octa 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Play (Aqua Play 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power (Aqua Power 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power+ (Aqua Power+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power 2 (Aqua Power 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power HD (Aqua Power HD 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power IV (Aqua Power IV LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power M (Aqua Power M 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Power Pro (Aqua Power Pro 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Pride (Aqua Pride 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Prime 4G (Aqua Prime 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Pro 4G (Aqua Pro 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Q3 (Aqua Q3 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Q7 (Aqua Q7 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Q7 Pro (Aqua Q7 Pro 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Q7N Pro (Aqua Q7N Pro 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Q8 (Aqua Q8 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Raze (Aqua Raze LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Raze 2 (Aqua Raze 2 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Retscan (Aqua Retscan LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Ring (Aqua Ring 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua S1 (Aqua S1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua S2 (Aqua S2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua S3 (Aqua S3 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua S7 (Aqua S7 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua S9 (Aqua S9 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua S9 Pro (Aqua S9 Pro LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Secure (Aqua Secure LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Selfie (Aqua Selfie LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Sense (Aqua Sense 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Shine 4G (Aqua Shine 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Slice (Aqua Slice 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Slice 2 (Aqua Slice 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Speed (Aqua Speed 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Speed HD (Aqua Speed HD 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Star 2 (Aqua Star 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Star 4G (Aqua Star 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Star HD (Aqua Star HD 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Star L (Aqua Star L 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Star Power (Aqua Star Power 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.1 (Aqua Strong 5.1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.1+ (Aqua Strong 5.1+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Strong 5.2 (Aqua Strong 5.2 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Style 3 (Aqua Style 3 LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Style 4.0 (Aqua Style 4.0 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Style Mini (Aqua Style Mini 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Style X (Aqua Style X 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Style VX (Aqua Style VX 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Supreme+ (Aqua Supreme+ LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua T2 (Aqua T2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Trend (Aqua Trend LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Trend Lite (Aqua Trend Lite LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Turbo 4G (Aqua Turbo 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Twist (Aqua Twist 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua View (Aqua View LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Viturbo (Aqua Viturbo 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Wing (Aqua Wing LTE DS)
INTEX-Aqua Wonder QC (Aqua Wonder QC 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Xtreme (Aqua Xtreme 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Xtreme 2 (Aqua Xtreme 2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Xtreme V (Aqua Xtreme V 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Y2 (Aqua Y2 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Y2 Power (Aqua Y2 Power 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Y2 Pro (Aqua Y2 Pro 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Y2 Remote (Aqua Y2 Remote 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Y3 (Aqua Y3 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Y4 (Aqua Y4 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Young (Aqua Young 3G DS)
INTEX-Aqua Zenith (Aqua Zenith LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud 4G Smart (Cloud 4G Smart LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud 4G Star (Cloud 4G Star LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud 55 (Cloud 55 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Breeze (Cloud Breeze 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud C1 (Cloud C1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Champ (Cloud Champ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Crystal25D (Cloud Crystal 2.5D LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Cube (Cloud Cube 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Fame4G (Cloud Fame 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Flash (Cloud Flash LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Force (Cloud Force 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Gem+ (Cloud Gem+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud i9 (Cloud i9 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Jewel (Cloud Jewel LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Matte (Cloud Matte 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud M5 II (Cloud M5 II 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud M6 (Cloud M6 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud N12 (Cloud N12 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud O3 (Cloud O3 LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Pace (Cloud Pace 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Power+ (Cloud Power+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Q11 (Cloud Q11 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Q11 4G (Cloud Q11 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud S3 (Cloud S3 LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud S9 (Cloud S9 LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Scan FP (Cloud Scan FP 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud String HD (Cloud String HD LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Style4G (Cloud Style 4G LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Swift (Cloud Swift LTE DS)
INTEX-Cloud Tread (Cloud Tread 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud X11 (Cloud X11 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud X3 (Cloud X3 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud X3+ (Cloud X3+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud X4 (Cloud X4 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y1 (Cloud Y1 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y10 (Cloud Y10 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y11 (Cloud Y11 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y12 (Cloud Y12 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y13 (Cloud Y13 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y13+ (Cloud Y13+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y17 (Cloud Y17 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y17+ (Cloud Y17+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y2 (Cloud Y2 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y3 (Cloud Y3 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y4+ (Cloud Y4+ 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Y7 (Cloud Y7 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud X5 (Cloud X5 3G DS)
INTEX-Cloud Zest (Cloud Zest 3G DS)
INTEX-Elyt E1 (Elyt E1 LTE DS)
INTEX-Elyt E6 (Elyt E6 LTE DS)
INTEX-Elyt E7 (Elyt E7 LTE DS)
INTEX-Elyt E8 (Elyt E8 3G DS)
INTEX-FulVu E5 (FulVu E5 LTE DS)
INTEX-JS Dubai (JS Dubai LTE DS)   KARBONN
KARBONN-A101 (A101 3G DS)
KARBONN-A119 (A119 3G DS)
KARBONN-A12+ (A12 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-A12 Star (A12 Star 3G DS)
KARBONN-A14+ (A14 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-A16 (A16 3G DS)
KARBONN-A18+ (A18 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-A19 (A19 3G DS)
KARBONN-A19+ (A19 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-A20 (A20 3G DS)
KARBONN-A240 (A240 3G DS)
KARBONN-A34 Lite (A34 Lite 3G)
KARBONN-A52+ (A52 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-A5s (A5s 3G DS)
KARBONN-A6 (A6 3G DS)
KARBONN-A90s (A90s 3G DS)
KARBONN-A93 (A93 3G DS)
KARBONN-A99 (A99 3G DS)
KARBONN-Alfa A114 Quad (Alfa A114 Quad 3G DS)
KARBONN-Alfa A120 (Alfa A120 3G DS)
KARBONN-Alfa A91 Champ (Alfa A91 Champ 3G DS)
KARBONN-Alfa A91 Storm (Alfa A91 Storm 3G DS)
KARBONN-Alfa A99 (Alfa A99 3G DS)
KARBONN-Aura (Aura 3G DS)
KARBONN-Aura 10 (Aura 10 3G DS)
KARBONN-Aura Note 4G (Aura Note 4G LTE DS)
KARBONN-Aura Note2 (Aura Note 2 LTE DS)
KARBONN-Aura Power (Aura Power LTE DS)
KARBONN-Aura Power 4G Plus (Aura Power 4G Plus)
KARBONN-Aura Sleek 4G (Aura Sleek 4G LTE DS)
KARBONN-Fashion Eye (Fashion Eye 3G DS)
KARBONN-Fashion Eye 5.5 (Fashion Eye 5.5 LTE DS)
KARBONN-K7206 (K7206 3G DS)
KARBONN-K9 Kavatch 4G (K9 Kavatch 4G LTE DS)
KARBONN-K9 Smart 4G (K9 Smart 4G LTE DS)
KARBONN-K9 Smart 512M (K9 Smart 512M 3G DS)
KARBONN-K9 Smart 1GB (K9 Smart 1GB 3G DS)
KARBONN-K9 Viraat 1GB (K9 Viraat 1GB 3G DS)
KARBONN-K9 Viraat 2GB (K9 Viraat 2GB 3G DS)
KARBONN-Octane (Octane 3G DS)
KARBONN-Octane+ (Octane+ 3G DS)
KARBONN-Quattro L45 (Quatro L45 IPS LTE DS)
KARBONN-Quattro L50 (Quatro L50 HD LTE DS)
KARBONN-Quattro L51 (Quatro L51 HD LTE DS)
KARBONN-Quattro L52 (Quatro L52 VR LTE DS)
KARBONN-Quattro L55 (Quatro L55 HD LTE DS)
KARBONN-Sparkle V (Sparkle V 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium E740 (E740 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Hexa (Hexa 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Jumbo V03+ (Jumbo V03+ LTE DS)
KARBONN-Titanium MachFive (MachFive 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium MachOne+ (MachOne+ 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium MachSixVR (MachSix VR 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Moghul (Moghul 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Octane (Octane 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Octane+ (Octane Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S1+ (S1 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S10 (S10 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S15 Ultra (S15 Ultra 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S19 (S19 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S2+ (S2 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S20 (S20 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S5+ (S5 Plus 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S310 (MachOne S310 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium S99 (S99 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Vista (Vista 3G DS)
KARBONN-Titanium Vista 4G (Vista 4G LTE DS)
KARBONN-V5006AG (Jumbo LTE DS)   KATA Mobile
KATA Mobile KATA-B1 (B1 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-C1 (C1 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-C2 (C2 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-F1 (F1 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-F1S (F1S 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-F2 (F2 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-i3 (i3 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-i4 (i4 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-i3L (i3L LTE DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-i3S (i3S 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-i5 (i5 LTE DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-M2 (M2 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-M2L (M2L LTE DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-M3 (M3 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-M4 (M4 LTE DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-Selfie (Selfie LTE DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-V3a (Venus 3 3G DS)
KATA Mobile KATA-V4 (V4 3G DS)  LANIX
LANIX-L1000 (Ilium L1000 LTE)
LANIX-L1050 (Ilium L1050 LTE)
LANIX-L1100 (Ilium L1100 LTE)
LANIX-L1200 (Ilium L1200 LTE)
LANIX-L200 (Ilium L200 LTE)
LANIX-L400 (Ilium L400 LTE)
LANIX-L900 (Ilium L900 LTE)
LANIX-L950 (Ilium L950 LTE)
LANIX-LT500 (Ilium LT500 LTE)
LANIX-LT510 (Ilium LT510 LTE)
LANIX-S106 (Ilium S106 3G)
LANIX-S220 (Ilium S220 3G)
LANIX-S420 (Ilium S420 3G)
LANIX-S520 (Ilium S520 3G)
LANIX-S620 (Ilium S620 3G)
LANIX-X100 (Ilium X100 3G)
LANIX-X110 (Ilium X110 3G)
LANIX-X200 (Ilium X200 3G)
LANIX-X210 (Ilium X210 3G)
LANIX-X260 (Ilium X260 3G)
LANIX-X400 (Ilium X400 3G)
LANIX-X500B (Ilium X500B 3G)
LANIX-X510 (Ilium X510 3G)
LANIX-X710 (Ilium X710 3G)  
LAVA
LAVA-A1 (A1 LTE DS)
LAVA-A2 (A2 LTE DS)
LAVA-A3 (A3 LTE DS)
LAVA-A32 (A32 3G DS)
LAVA-A44 (A44 LTE DS)
LAVA-A48 (A48 3G DS)
LAVA-A50 (A50 3G DS)
LAVA-A51 (A51 3G DS)
LAVA-A52 (A52 3G DS)
LAVA-A55 (A55 3G DS)
LAVA-A59 (A59 3G DS)
LAVA-A67 (A67 3G DS)
LAVA-A67 Plus (A67 Plus 3G DS)
LAVA-A68 (A68 3G DS)
LAVA-A71 (A71 LTE DS)
LAVA-A72 (A72 LTE DS)
LAVA-A76 (A76 LTE DS)
LAVA-A76 Plus (A76 Plus LTE DS)
LAVA-A77 (A77 LTE DS)
LAVA-A77T (A77T LTE DS)
LAVA-A79 (A79 3G DS)
LAVA-A82 (A82 3G DS)
LAVA-A88 (A88 LTE DS)
LAVA-A89 (A89 LTE DS)
LAVA-A97 (A97 LTE DS)
LAVA-A97 Plus (A97 Plus LTE DS)
LAVA-Flair E2 (Flair E2 3G DS)
LAVA-Flair P1 (Flair P1 3G DS)
LAVA-Flair P1 Plus (Flair P1 Plus 3G DS)
LAVA-Flair P3 (Flair P3 3G DS)
LAVA-Flair S1 (Flair S1 3G DS)
LAVA-Flair Z1 (Flair Z1 3G DS)
LAVA-Fuel F1 Mini (Fuel F1 Mini 3G DS)
LAVA-Grand 2C (Grand 2C LTE DS)
LAVA-Iris 350 (Iris 350 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 370 (Iris 370 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 40 (Iris 40 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 400Q (Iris 400Q 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 41 (Iris 41 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 414 (Iris 414 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 50 (Iris 50 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 504Q Plus (Iris 504Q Plus 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 505 (Iris 505 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 510 (Iris 510 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 512 (Iris 512 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 60 (Iris 60 LTE DS)
LAVA-Iris 702 (Iris 702 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 758 (Iris 758 LTE DS)
LAVA-Iris 80 (Iris 80 LTE DS)
LAVA-Iris 800 (Iris 800 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 810 (Iris 810 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 820 (Iris 820 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 820 MX (Iris 820 MX 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris 870 (Iris 870 LTE DS)
LAVA-Iris Alfa L (Iris Alfa L 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Atom 2 (Iris Atom 2 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Atom 3 (Iris Atom 3 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Fuel 10 (Iris Fuel 10 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Fuel 2 (Iris Fuel 2 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Fuel 25 (Iris Fuel 25 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Fuel 50 (Iris Fuel 50 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Fuel 60 (Iris Fuel 60 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Fuel F1 (Iris Fuel F1 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris Icon (Iris Icon 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X1 Atom (Iris X1 Atom 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X1 Beats (Iris X1 Beats 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X1 Grand (Iris X1 Grand 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X1 Mini (Iris X1 Mini 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X1 Plus (Iris X1 Plus 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X1 Selfie (Iris X1 Selfie 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X5 (Iris X5 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X5 4G (Iris X5 4G LTE DS)
LAVA-Iris X5 M10 (Iris X5 M10 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X8 (Iris X8 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X8 L (Iris X8 L 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X8 Pro (Iris X8 Pro 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X8 Q (Iris X8 Q 3G DS)
LAVA-Iris X9 (Iris X9 3G DS)
LAVA-Ivory Plus (Ivory Plus 3G DS)
LAVA-Ivory S (Ivory S 3G DS)
LAVA-Ivory V5.0 (Ivory V5.0 3G DS)
LAVA-P7 (P7 3G DS)
LAVA-P7 Plus (P7 Plus 3G DS)
LAVA-Pixel V1 (Pixel V1 3G DS)
LAVA-Pixel V2 (Pixel V2 LTE DS)
LAVA-Pixel V2 Plus (Pixel V2 Plus LTE DS)
LAVA-Pro 5.0 Star (Pro 5.0 Star 3G DS)
LAVA-R1 (R1 LTE DS)
LAVA-R1 Lite (R1 Lite LTE DS)
LAVA-R1S (R1S LTE DS)
LAVA-T80 (T80 3G)
LAVA-V2 (V2 LTE DS)
LAVA-V2s (V2s LTE DS)
LAVA-V5 (V5 LTE DS)
LAVA-X10 (X10 LTE DS)
LAVA-X11 (X11 LTE DS)
LAVA-X12 (X12 LTE DS)
LAVA-X17 (X17 LTE DS)
LAVA-X19 (X19 3G DS)
LAVA-X3 (X3 3G DS)
LAVA-X28 (X28 LTE DS)
LAVA-X28 Plus (X28 Plus LTE DS)
LAVA-X38 (X38 LTE DS)
LAVA-X41 Plus (X41 Plus LTE DS)
LAVA-X46 (X46 LTE DS)
LAVA-X50 (X50 LTE DS)
LAVA-X50 Plus (X50 Plus LTE DS)
LAVA-X65 (X65 LTE DS)
LAVA-X81 (X81 LTE DS)
LAVA-Y10 (Y10 LTE DS)
LAVA-Y30 (Y30 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z10 (Z10 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z25 (Z25 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z5 (Z5 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z60 (Z60 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z60E (Z60E LTE DS)
LAVA-Z70 (Z70 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z80 (Z80 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z80E (Z80E LTE DS)
LAVA-Z90 (Z90 LTE DS)
LAVA-Z50   LEAGOO
LEAGOO--Elite Y (Elite Y LTE DS)
LEAGOO--KIICAA Mix (KIICAA Mix LTE DS)
LEAGOO--KIICAA Power (KIICAA Power 3G DS)
LEAGOO--M5 (M5 3G DS)
LEAGOO--M5 Edge (M5 Edge LTE DS)
LEAGOO--M5 Plus (M5 Plus LTE DS)
LEAGOO--M7 (M7 3G DS)
LEAGOO--M8 (M8 3G DS)
LEAGOO--M8 Pro (M8 Pro LTE DS)
LEAGOO--P1 (P1 3G DS)
LEAGOO--S8 (S8 LTE DS)
LEAGOO--T1 (T1 LTE DS)
LEAGOO--T1 Plus (T1 Plus LTE DS)
LEAGOO--T10 (T10 LTE DS)
LEAGOO--T5 (T5 LTE DS)
LEAGOO--Venture1 (Venture 1 LTE DS)  LETV
LETV LETV X500
LETV LETV X501
LETV LETV X507
LETV LETV X509
LETV LETV X520
LETV LETV X522
LETV LETV X526
LETV LETV X527
LETV LETV X600
LETV LETV X620
LETV LETV-X622 
LETV LETV X626   LYF
LYF-LS4001
LYF-LS4002
LYF-LS4003
LYF-LS-4004
LYF-LS4005
LYF-LS4006
LYF-LS4008
LYF-LS-4503
LYF-LS-4505
LYF-LS-4511
LYF-LS-5002
LYF-LS-5005
LYF-LS-5007
LYF-LS-5008
LYF-LS-5009
LYF-LS-5010
LYF-LS-5013
LYF-LS-5014
LYF-LS-5015
LYF-LS-5016
LYF-LS-5017
LYF-LS-5018
LYF-LS-5020
LYF-LS-5021
LYF-LS-5027
LYF-LS-5201
LYF-LS-5501
LYF-LS-5502
LYF-LS-5503
LYF-LS-5504
LYF-LS-5505
LYF-LS-5506
LYF-LS-5507
LYF-LS-5521
LYF-LS-6001
LYF-JYF Jio F-30C
LYF-JYF Jio F-90M
LYF-JYF Jio LF-2403N  M4 Mobile
M4 Mobile M4 SS1050
M4 Mobile M4 SS1060
M4 Mobile M4 SS1070
M4 Mobile M4 SS4020
M4 Mobile M4 SS4040
M4 Mobile M4 SS4041
M4 Mobile M4 SS4045
M4 Mobile M4 SS4350
M4 Mobile M4 SS4450
M4 Mobile M4 SS4451
M4 Mobile M4 SS4452
M4 Mobile M4 SS4455  
MOBICEL
MOBICEL-CANDY
MOBICEL-ECHO
MOBICEL-FRIO
MOBICEL-ICE
MOBICEL-MATRIX
MOBICEL-ONYX
MOBICEL-P6120 Omega X
MOBICEL-P6122 Hero X
MOBICEL-P9120 Cherry SS
MOBICEL-P9120 CHERRY DS
MOBICEL-P9120 SOLO DS
MOBICEL-P9120 HERO X
MOBICEL-PLUM
MOBICEL-PURE
MOBICEL-RETRO
MOBICEL-SAMBA
MOBICEL-SHIFT
MOBICEL-SONIC
MOBICEL-TRENDY
MOBICEL-VENUS
MOBICEL-VIVO
MOBICEL-VIVO DS
MOBICEL-ZAW1008   One Plus
One Plus ONEPLUS 2
One Plus ONEPLUS ONE
One Plus ONE PLUS ONE PLUS X   OPPO
OPPO-1100
OPPO-1105
OPPO-1107
OPPO-1201
OPPO-1206
OPPO-3001
OPPO-3006
OPPO-3007
OPPO-3008
OPPO-6607
OPPO-A11
OPPO-A11W
OPPO-A30
OPPO-A31C
OPPO-A31T
OPPO-A33
OPPO-A33F
OPPO-A33W
OPPO-A37F
OPPO-A37M
OPPO-A37T
OPPO-A39
OPPO-A51
OPPO-A51K
OPPO-A51w
OPPO-A53
OPPO-A53M
OPPO-A57
OPPO-A59M
OPPO-A59SS
OPPO-A71
OPPO-A73
OPPO-A77
OPPO-A83
OPPO-F1
OPPO-F1 PLUS
OPPO-F1S
OPPO-F3
OPPO-F3 LITE
OPPO-F3 PLUS
OPPO-F5
OPPO-F5 PRO
OPPO-F5 YOUTH
OPPO-N5110
OPPO-N5111
OPPO-N5116
OPPO-N5117
OPPO-N5206
OPPO-N5207
OPPO-N5209
OPPO-R1001
OPPO-R1011
OPPO-R1201
OPPO-R2001
OPPO-R2010
OPPO-R2017
OPPO-R6007
OPPO-R7
OPPO-R7 PLUS
OPPO-R7PLUS F
OPPO-R7PLUS M
OPPO-R7PLUST
OPPO-R7C
OPPO-R7F
OPPO-R7G
OPPO-R7KC
OPPO-R7KF
OPPO-R7KT
OPPO-R7S
OPPO-R7S PLUS
OPPO-R7SM
OPPO-R7ST
OPPO-R7T
OPPO-R7005
OPPO-R7007
OPPO-R8000
OPPO-R8001
OPPO-R8006
OPPO-R8007
OPPO-R8106
OPPO-R8107
OPPO-R8109
OPPO-R8200
OPPO-R8201
OPPO-R8205
OPPO-R8206
OPPO-R8207
OPPO-R820
OPPO-R821
OPPO-R821T
OPPO-R827
OPPO-R827 8G
OPPO-R827T
OPPO-R829
OPPO-R829T
OPPO-R830S
OPPO-R831
OPPO-R831K
OPPO-R831L
OPPO-R831S
OPPO-R831T
OPPO-R833T
OPPO-R9 PLUSMA
OPPO-R9 PLUSTMA
OPPO-R9KM
OPPO-R9M
OPPO-R9S
OPPO-R9S PLUS
OPPO-R9TM
OPPO-X9000
OPPO-X9006
OPPO-X9007
OPPO-X9009
OPPO-X9070
OPPO-X9076
OPPO-X9077
OPPO-X9079 OUKITEL
OUKITEL-C1
OUKITEL-C2
OUKITEL-C3
OUKITEL-C4
OUKITEL-C5
OUKITEL-C5 PRO
OUKITEL-K10000
OUKITEL-K10000 MAX
OUKITEL-K10000 PRO
OUKITEL-K2
OUKITEL-K3000
OUKITEL-K4000
OUKITEL-K4000 LITE
OUKITEL-K4000 PLUS
OUKITEL-K4000 PRO
OUKITEL-K6000
OUKITEL-K6000 PLUS
OUKITEL-K6000 PRO
OUKITEL-K7000
OUKITEL-U10
OUKITEL-U11
OUKITEL-U13
OUKITEL-U13 MAX
OUKITEL-U13 PRO
OUKITEL-U15S
OUKITEL-U16MAX
OUKITEL-U2
OUKITEL-U20 PLU
OUKITEL-U22
OUKITEL-U7
OUKITEL-U7 MAX
OUKITEL-U7 PLUS
OUKITEL-U7 PRO
OUKITEL-U8
OUKITEL-WP5000   OYSTERS
OYSTERS-ANTARTIC
OYSTERS-ANTARTIC 45
OYSTERS-ANTARTIC
OYSTERS-ALTANTIC  600I
OYSTERS-ATLANTIC V
OYSTERS-INDIAN 254
OYSTERS-INDIAN V
OYSTERS-LIFE 4G
OYSTERS-PACIFIC 454
OYSTERS-PACIFIC 4G
OYSTERS-PACIFIC 800I
OYSTERS-PACIFIC E
OYSTERS-PACIFIC I 4G
OYSTERS-PACIFIC V
OYSTERS-PACIFIC VS
OYSTERS-PACIFIC XL 4G
OYSTERS-T72HM  
PANASONIC
PANASONIC-ELUGA A
PANASONIC-ELUGA A2
PANASONIC-ELUGA A3
PANASONIC PANASOINC ELUGA ARC
PANASONIC-ELUGA ARC2
PANASONIC-ELUGA C
PANASONIC PANSONIC ELUGA I
PANASONIC-ELUGA I2
PANASONIC-ELUGA I3
PANASONIC-ELUGA I3 MEGA
PANASONIC-ELUGA I5
PANASONIC-ELUGA ICON
PANASONIC-ELUGA ICON 2
PANASONIC-ELUGA L 4G
PANASONIC-ELUGA L2
PANASONIC-ELUGA MARK
PANASONIC-ELUGA MARK 2
PANASONIC-ELUGA NOTE
PANASONIC PANASONIC-Eluga Prim
PANASONIC-ELUGA PULSE
PANASONIC-ELUGA PULSE X
PANASONIC-ELUGA RAY
PANASONIC-ELUGA RAY MAX
PANASONIC-ELUGA RAY 500
PANASONIC-ELUGA RAY 700
PANASONIC-ELUGA RAY X
PANASONIC PANSONIC ELUGA S
PANASONIC PANSONIC ELUGA S MINI
PANASONIC-ELUGA SWITCH
PANASONIC-ELUGA TAAP
PANASONIC-ELUGA TURBO
PANASONIC-ELUGA U
PANASONIC-ELUGA WE
PANASONIC-ELUGA Z
PANASONIC-P31
PANASONIC PANSONIC P41
PANASONIC PANSONIC P41 HD
PANASONIC-P50
PANASONIC-P55 MAX
PANASONIC-P55 NOVA
PANASONIC-P55 NOVA 4G
PANASONIC-P61
PANASONIC-P65
PANASONIC-P66
PANASONIC-P71
PANASONIC-P70
PANASONIC-P77
PANASONIC-P80
PANASONIC-P81
PANASONIC-P85
PANASONIC-P88
PANASONIC-P9
PANASONIC-P91
PANASONIC-P99
PANASONIC-T33
PANASONIC-T35
PANASONIC-T40
PANASONIC-T41
PANASONIC-T44
PANASONIC-T44 L
PANASONIC-T45
PANASONIC-T50   PHILIPS
PHILIPS-I928
PHILIPS-S226M
PHILIPS-S309
PHILIPS-S318
PHILIPS-S326
PHILIPS-S337
PHILIPS-S388
PHILIPS-S396
PHILIPS-S398
PHILIPS-S616
PHILIPS-S626L
PHILIPS-V377
PHILIPS-V387
PHILIPS-V526
PHILIPS-V586
PHILIPS-V787
PHILIPS-X586   PRESTIGIO
PRESTIGIO-PAP5450
PRESTIGIO-PAP5451
PRESTIGIO-PAP5500
PRESTIGIO-PAP5503
PRESTIGIO-PMT3277
PRESTIGIO-PMT3287
PRESTIGIO-PMT3407
PRESTIGIO-PMT3408
PRESTIGIO-PMT3608
PRESTIGIO-PMT5487
PRESTIGIO-PSP3403
PRESTIGIO-PSP3404
PRESTIGIO-PSP3405
PRESTIGIO-PSP3413
PRESTIGIO-PSP3450
PRESTIGIO-PSP3453
PRESTIGIO-PSP3455
PRESTIGIO-PSP3457
PRESTIGIO-PSP3458
PRESTIGIO-PSP3459
PRESTIGIO-PSP3502
PRESTIGIO-PSP3503
PRESTIGIO-PSP3504
PRESTIGIO-PSP3505
PRESTIGIO-PSP3506
PRESTIGIO-PSP3507
PRESTIGIO-PSP3508
PRESTIGIO-PSP3509
PRESTIGIO-PSP3516
PRESTIGIO-PSP3517
PRESTIGIO-PSP3519
PRESTIGIO-PSP3527
PRESTIGIO-PSP3528
PRESTIGIO-PSP3530
PRESTIGIO-PSP3531
PRESTIGIO-PSP3532
PRESTIGIO-PSP3533
PRESTIGIO-PSP3533
PRESTIGIO-PSP5453
PRESTIGIO-PSP5454
PRESTIGIO-PSP5455
PRESTIGIO-PSP5470
PRESTIGIO-PSP5502
PRESTIGIO-PSP5503
PRESTIGIO-PSP5504
PRESTIGIO-PSP5505
PRESTIGIO-PSP5506
PRESTIGIO-PSP5507
PRESTIGIO-PSP5508
PRESTIGIO-PSP5509
PRESTIGIO-PSP5517
PRESTIGIO-PSP5530
PRESTIGIO-PSP5550
PRESTIGIO-PSP5551
PRESTIGIO-PSP7501
PRESTIGIO-PSP7505
PRESTIGIO-PSP7511
PRESTIGIO-PSP7530
PRESTIGIO-PSP7551
PRESTIGIO-PSP7557              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_  Miracle Box / Miracle Thunder 2.78 Version   Models Supported List       Code: QMOBILE
QMOBILE-A110
QMOBILE-A110
QMOBILE-A115
QMOBILE-A120
QMOBILE-A290
QMOBILE-A3
QMOBILE-A3 SE
QMOBILE-A30
QMOBILE-A300
QMOBILE-A34
QMOBILE-A500
QMOBILE-A51
QMOBILE-A55
QMOBILE-A550
QMOBILE-A6 2016
QMOBILE-A600
QMOBILE-A63
QMOBILE-A65
QMOBILE-A650
QMOBILE-A700
QMOBILE-A75
QMOBILE-A8I
QMOBILE-A900I
QMOBILE-A910
QMOBILE-A950
QMOBILE-CS1
QMOBILE-CS1+
QMOBILE-DUAL ONE
QMOBILE-E1
QMOBILE-E2
QMOBILE-E4002
QMOBILE-ENERGY X1
QMOBILE-ENERGY X2
QMOBILE-I1
QMOBILE-I10
QMOBILE-I12
QMOBILE-I3
QMOBILE-I4
QMOBILE-I5I
QMOBILE-I6
QMOBILE-I6 METAL
QMOBILE-I6 METAL HD
QMOBILE-I6 METAL ON
QMOBILE-I6i
QMOBILE-I7
QMOBILE-I7i
QMOBILE-I8
QMOBILE-I9
QMOBILE-I9i
QMOBILE-J1
QMOBILE-J2
QMOBILE-J5
QMOBILE-JS1
QMOBILE-JS2
QMOBILE-JS7
QMOBILE-JS7Pro
QMOBILE-KKM
QMOBILE-L10
QMOBILE-L15
QMOBILE-L20
QMOBILE-LT150
QMOBILE-LT500
QMOBILE-LT500PR
QMOBILE-LT550
QMOBILE-LT600
QMOBILE-LT600 PRO
QMOBILE-LT650
QMOBILE-LT680
QMOBILE-LT700
QMOBILE-LT700 PRO
QMOBILE-LT750
QMOBILE-LUNA MINI
QMOBILE-LUNA PRO
QMOBILE-M300
QMOBILE-M350
QMOBILE-M350Pro
QMOBILE-M6 LITE
QMOBILE-M82
QMOBILE-M82I
QMOBILE-M88
QMOBILE-M90
QMOBILE-M95
QMOBILE-M96
QMOBILE-M99
QMOBILE-M9T
QMOBILE-Q811
QMOBILE-S1
QMOBILE-S1PRO
QMOBILE-S15
QMOBILE-S16
QMOBILE-S19
QMOBILE-S2
QMOBILE-S2PLUS
QMOBILE-S29
QMOBILE-S3
QMOBILE-S4
QMOBILE-S5
QMOBILE-S5 LITE
QMOBILE-S6
QMOBILE-S6PLUS
QMOBILE-S6S
QMOBILE-S8
QMOBILE-S9
QMOBILE-T400
QMOBILE-W10
QMOBILE-W15
QMOBILE-W20
QMOBILE-W35
QMOBILE-W70
QMOBILE-W8
QMOBILE-W80
QMOBILE-X10
QMOBILE-X100
QMOBILE-X11
QMOBILE-X14
QMOBILE-X150
QMOBILE-X20
QMOBILE-X200
QMOBILE-X25
QMOBILE-X250
QMOBILE-X29
QMOBILE-X2i
QMOBILE-X30
QMOBILE-X30i
QMOBILE-X300i
QMOBILE-X32
QMOBILE-X34
QMOBILE-X35
QMOBILE-X37
QMOBILE-X40
QMOBILE-X400
QMOBILE-X450
QMOBILE-X500
QMOBILE-X550
QMOBILE-X60
QMOBILE-X600
QMOBILE-X6i
QMOBILE-X70
QMOBILE-X700
QMOBILE-X700Pro
QMOBILE-X700Pro 2
QMOBILE-X700 PRO LITE
QMOBILE-X700I
QMOBILE-X75
QMOBILE-X8 PLUS
QMOBILE-X80
QMOBILE-X800
QMOBILE-X90
QMOBILE-X900
QMOBILE-X95
QMOBILE-X950
QMOBILE-Z10
QMOBILE-Z12
QMOBILE-Z12PRO
QMOBILE-Z14
QMOBILE-Z4
QMOBILE-Z6
QMOBILE-Z7
QMOBILE-Z8
QMOBILE-Z9
QMOBILE-Z9 PLUS
QMOBILE-S15   Code: QTAB
QTAB-Q100
QTAB-Q1100
QTAB-Q450
QTAB-Q100
QTAB-V10
QTAB-V3
QTAB-V6
QTAB-V7
QTAB-V8
QTAB-V9  RIVO
RIVO PZ1 MSM8212
RIVO PZ10 MSM8212
RIVO Z15 MT6582
RIVO Z15 MT6582
RIVO Z20 MT6735
RIVO PZ35 SC7731G
RIVO PZ4 MT6735
RIVO PZ8 MSM8212
RIVO RX10 MT6582
RIVO RX100 MT6582
RIVO RX100PLUS MT6582
RIVO RX150 MT6582
RIVO RX180 MT6580
RIVO RX200 MT6582
RIVO RX250 MT6580
RIVO RX280 MT6580
RIVO RX290 SC7731G
RIVO RX350 MT6580
RIVO RX40 MT6572
RIVO RX400 MT6580
RIVO RX450 MT6580
RIVO RX45 MT6572
RIVO RX48 MT6572
RIVO RX50 MT6582
RIVO RX55 MT6582
RIVO RX555 MT6580
RIVO RX58 MT6580
RIVO RX60 MT6582
RIVO RX600 MT6580
RIVO RX65 MT6580
RIVO RX650 MT6580
RIVO RX680 MT6580
RIVO RX70 MT6582
RIVO RX75 MT6582
RIVO RX80 MT6582
RIVO RX88 MT6580
RIVO RX90 MT6580  TECNO
TECNO-7C
TECNO-7CS
TECNO-7H
TECNO-8H
TECNO-A6
TECNO-A6S
TECNO-A7
TECNO-A7S
TECNO-A9
TECNO-AX8
TECNO-AX8S
TECNO-C5
TECNO-C7
TECNO-C8
TECNO-C9
TECNO-C9PLUS
TECNO-CX AIR
TECNO-CX H501D1
TECNO-CX H501DE
TECNO-CXS
TECNO-DP80
TECNO-I3
TECNO-I3PRO
TECNO-I5
TECNO-I5PRO
TECNO-I7
TECNO-IN3
TECNO-IN5
TECNO-J5
TECNO-J7
TECNO-J8
TECNO-K7
TECNO-K9
TECNO-L5
TECNO-L6
TECNO-L7
TECNO-L8
TECNO-L8 PLUS
TECNO-L9
TECNO-L9PLUS
TECNO-N8
TECNO-N8S
TECNO-P701
TECNO-PHANTOM5
TECNO-PP7E
TECNO-S1
TECNO-S1E
TECNO-S1S
TECNO-W1
TECNO-W2
TECNO-W3
TECNO-W3 LTE
TECNO-W4
TECNO-W5
TECNO-W5 LITE
TECNO-WX3
TECNO-WX3P
TECNO-CA6
TECNO-K8   TELE2
TELE2-M7
TELE2-MAXI
TELE2-MAXI 1.1
TELE2-MAXI LTE
TELE2-MAXI Plus
TELE2-MIDI
TELE2-MIDI 1.1
TELE2-MIDI LTE
TELE2-MINI
TELE2-MINI 1.1
TELE2-S4
TELE2-V6 
TEXET
TEXET-TM4003
TEXET-TM4071
TEXET-TM4072
TEXET-TM4082
TEXET-TM4083
TEXET-TM4172
TEXET-TM4182
TEXET-TM4272
TEXET-TM4503
TEXET-TM4510
TEXET-TM4513
TEXET TEXET-TM4515
TEXET-TM4572
TEXET-TM4672
TEXET-TM4772
TEXET-TM4782
TEXET-TM4872
TEXET-TM4872
TEXET-TM4972
TEXET-TM4982
TEXET-TM5003
TEXET-TM5005
TEXET-TM5006
TEXET-TM5007
TEXET-TM5009
TEXET-TM5010
TEXET-TM5011
TEXET-TM5016
TEXET-TM5017
TEXET-TM5072
TEXET-TM5082
TEXET-TM5092
TEXET-TM5172
TEXET-TM5503
TEXET-TM5505
TEXET-TM5508
TEXET-TM5513
TEXET-TM5577
TEXET-TM6003
TEXET-TM7053
TEXET-TM8044   VIDEOCON
VIDEOCON-A29F
VIDEOCON-A42
VIDEOCON-A451720E
VIDEOCON VIDEOCN V451720G
VIDEOCON-V455120
VIDEOCON VIDECON V5010
VIDEOCON-V5014
VIDEOCON-V5020
VIDEOCON-V502430
VIDEOCON-V502930
VIDEOCON-V503418
VIDEOCON-V503630
VIDEOCON-V504730
VIDEOCON-V505430
VIDEOCON-V506120
VIDEOCON VIDEOCN V50DC
VIDEOCON-Z42 NOVA
VIDEOCON-Z45 DAZZLE        
VIDEOCON-Z45Q STAR
VIDEOCON-Z51 BLAZE
VIDEOCON-Z51 DASH
VIDEOCON-Z55 DELITE
VIDEOCON-Z55 KRYPTON   VIVO
VIVO-V1
VIVO-V1 MAX
VIVO-V3
VIVO-V3 MAX
VIVO-V5 PLUS
VIVO-V7
VIVO-V7 PLUS
VIVO-X3S W
VIVO-X5
VIVO-X5 MAX
VIVO-X5 MAX L
VIVO-X5 MAX S
VIVO-X5 MAX V
VIVO-X5 MAX PLUS
VIVO-X5 MAX PRO
VIVO-X5 MAX D
VIVO-X5  PRO V
VIVO-X5 S L
VIVO-X5 L
VIVO-X6A
VIVO-X7
VIVO-X7 PLUS
VIVO-X710F
VIVO-X710L
VIVO-X9
VIVO-XPLAY 3S
VIVO-XPLAY 5A
VIVO-XSHOT
VIVO-Y11
VIVO-Y11IT
VIVO-Y11IW
VIVO-Y11T
VIVO-Y13
VIVO-Y13L
VIVO-Y13T
VIVO-Y15
VIVO-Y15BW
VIVO-Y15CW
VIVO-Y15S
VIVO-Y15T
VIVO-Y17T
VIVO-Y17W
VIVO-Y18L
VIVO-Y20T
VIVO-Y21
VIVO-Y21L
VIVO-Y22
VIVO-Y22IL
VIVO-Y22L
VIVO-Y23L
VIVO-Y25
VIVO-Y27
VIVO-Y28
VIVO-Y28L
VIVO-Y29L
VIVO-Y31
VIVO-Y31A
VIVO-Y31I
VIVO-Y31L
VIVO-Y33
VIVO-Y35A
VIVO-Y35L
VIVO-Y37L
VIVO-Y51
VIVO-Y51A
VIVO-Y51L
VIVO-Y53
VIVO-Y55
VIVO-Y55L
VIVO-Y55S
VIVO-Y65
VIVO-Y66PD1621
VIVO-Y1613
VIVO-Y1613F
VIVO-Y622
VIVO-Y623
VIVO-Y913
VIVO-Y923
VIVO-Y927
VIVO-Y928
VIVO-Y937
VIVO-X21A
VIVO-X21UD A
VIVO-Y85
VIVO-Y71
VIVO-Y71A
VIVO-V9
VIVO-X7
VIVO-X9i
VIVO-X9L
VIVO-X9 SL Plus
VIVO-SL
VIVO-SL Plus
VIVO-X20
VIVO-X20 SL
VIVO-X20 UD Plus
VIVO-Y79L 
VODAFONE
VODAFONE--785
VODAFONE--VFD200
VODAFONE--VFD300
VODAFONE--VFD301 
VODAFONE--VFD500 
VODAFONE--VFD501
VODAFONE--VFD502 
VODAFONE--VFD600 
VODAFONE--VFD900 
VODAFONE--VFD1400   WIKO
WIKO-19051
WIKO-L4550
WIKO-L4801
WIKO-L5221
WIKO-L5251
WIKO-L5261
WIKO-L5320
WIKO-L5401
WIKO-L5421
WIKO-L5460
WIKO-L5463
WIKO-L5510
WIKO-L5560
WIKO-L9010
WIKO-P4601
WIKO-P4661
WIKO-P4901
WIKO-P6601
WIKO-P6609
WIKO-P6901
WIKO-P7201
WIKO-S3511
WIKO-S4011
WIKO-S4013
WIKO-S4050
WIKO-S4300
WIKO-S4700
WIKO-S4750
WIKO-S5030
WIKO-S5222
WIKO-S5254
WIKO-S5260
WIKO-S5400
WIKO-S5501
WIKO-S5513
WIKO-S6031
WIKO-S7521
WIKO-S7811
WIKO-S8074
WIKO-S8513
WIKO-S8812
WIKO-S9320
WIKO-V11BNLITE
WIKO-V12BN
WIKO-V12BNLITE
WIKO-V2502
WIKO-V2504
WIKO-V2505
WIKO-V2510
WIKO-V2520
WIKO-V2600
WIKO-V2610
WIKO-V2800
WIKO-V2806
WIKO-V3702
WIKO-V3720
WIKO-V3740
WIKO-V3750
WIKO-V3802
WIKO-V3903
WIKO-V3913
WIKO-V3931
WIKO-V3941
WIKO-V3953
WIKO-V3961
WIKO-V3971
WIKO-Tommy 2   XIAOMI
XIAOMI-MI3
XIAOMI-MI3 W
XIAOMI-MI4
XIAOMI-MI4C
XIAOMI-MI4I
XIAOMI-MI4S
XIAOMI-MI5X
XIAOMI-MI A1
XIAOMI-MI MAX 2
XIAOMI-MI MAX  64GB
XIAOMI-MI MAX 128GB
XIAOMI-MI MAX 2 OXEYGEN
XIAOMI-MI NOTE VIRGO
XIAOMI-MI NOTE 4 PRO
XIAOMI-MI NOTE 3 JASON
XIAOMI-REDMI 1S
XIAOMI-REDMI 2 HM2014811   
XIAOMI-REDMI 2 HM2014813   
XIAOMI-REDMI 2 HM2014818  
XIAOMI-REDMI 2 HM2014819   
XIAOMI-REDMI 2 WT88047
XIAOMI-REDMI 3 PRIME IDO   
XIAOMI-REDMI 3S PRIME
XIAOMI-REDMI 3X PRIME
XIAOMI-REDMI 4 *****
XIAOMI-REDMI 4 PRIME
XIAOMI-REDMI 4A ROLEX
XIAOMI-REDMI 4X SANTONI
XIAOMI-REDMI 5 ROSY PRO
XIAOMI-REDMI 5A RIVA
XIAOMI-REDMI NOTE
XIAOMI-REDMI NOTE 1W
XIAOMI-REDMI NOTE 2
XIAOMI-REDMI NOTE 3
XIAOMI-NOTE 3 KATE
XIAOMI-NOTE 3 KENZO
XIAOMI-NOTE 4 MIDO
XIAOMI-NOTE NIKEL
XIAOMI-NOTE 4G DIOR
XIAOMI-NOTE 4X MIDO
XIAOMI-REDMI NOTE 5A
XIAOMI-REDMI NOTE 5A PRIME 
XIAOMI-NOTE PRIME *****
XIAOMI-REDMI PRO OMEGA
XIAOMI-REDMI Y1
XIAOMI-REDMI Y1 LITE
XIAOMI-Mi6   ZOPO
ZOPO-6560
ZOPO ZOPO8510
ZOPO-9515
ZOPO-9530
ZOPO-COLOR C2
ZOPO-COLOR C3
ZOPO-COLOR F1
ZOPO-COLOR F2
ZOPO-COLOR F3
ZOPO-COLOR F5
ZOPO-HERO 2
ZOPO-ZP1000
ZOPO-ZP1000S
ZOPO-ZP320
ZOPO-ZP330
ZOPO-ZP331
ZOPO-ZP350
ZOPO-ZP351
ZOPO-ZP353
ZOPO-ZP370
ZOPO-ZP520
ZOPO-ZP530
ZOPO-ZP530+
ZOPO-ZP550
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP550 SPPED 7C
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP562
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP565
ZOPO ZOOPO ZP567
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP580
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP586
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP587
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP590
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP600+
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP700
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP720
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP720+
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP780
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP781
ZOPO-ZP820
ZOPO-ZP920
ZOPO-ZP920+
ZOPO-ZP951
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP952 SPPED7GP
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP952SPPED7+
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP955
ZOPO-ZP980+
ZOPO-ZP983
ZOPO-ZP990+
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP998
ZOPO ZOPPO ZP999   ZTE
ZTE-BA611C
ZTE-BA611T
ZTE-BLADE A5
ZTE-BLADE A5PRO
ZTE-BLADE AF3
ZTE-BLADE AF5
ZTE-BLADE A110
ZTE-BLADE A210
ZTE-BLADE A310
ZTE-BLADE A315
ZTE-BLADE A410
ZTE-BLADE A430
ZTE-BLADE A450
ZTE-BLADE A452
ZTE-BLADE A460
ZTE-BLADE A465
ZTE-BLADE A470
ZTE-BLADE A475
ZTE-BLADE A476
ZTE-BLADE A506
ZTE-BLADE A510
ZTE-BLADE A511
ZTE-BLADE A515
ZTE-BLADE A520
ZTE-BLADE A601
ZTE-BLADE A610
ZTE-BLADE A610C
ZTE-BLADE A610PLUS
ZTE-BLADE A612 PLUS
ZTE-BLADE A711
ZTE-BLADE A910
ZTE-BLADE BUZZ
ZTE-BLADE C341
ZTE-BLADE G LUX
ZTE-BLADE L110
ZTE-BLADE L2
ZTE-BLADE L2 PLUS
ZTE-BLADE L3
ZTE-BLADE L3 LITE
ZTE-BLADE L3 PLUS
ZTE-BLADE L370
ZTE-BLADE L4 PRO
ZTE-BLADE L5
ZTE-BLADE L5 PLUS
ZTE-BLADE L6
ZTE-BLADE Q LUX
ZTE-BLADE Q LUX 4G DS
ZTE-BLADE Q LUX 4G SS
ZTE-BLADE S6
ZTE-BLADE S6 LITE
ZTE-BLADE S6 PLUS
ZTE-BLADE V6
ZTE-BLADE V7
ZTE-BLADE V7 LITE
ZTE-BLADE V7 MAX
ZTE-BLADE V7 PLUS
ZTE-BLADE V8 LITE
ZTE-BLADE VEC
ZTE-BLADE VECPR0
ZTE-BLADE X9
ZTE-N918ST
ZTE-N939SC
ZTE-N939T
ZTE-N958ST
ZTE-NX508J
ZTE-NX510J
ZTE-NX511J
ZTE-NX512J
ZTE-NX513H
ZTE-NX513J
ZTE-NX518J
ZTE-NX532J
ZTE-NX529J
ZTE-NX531J
ZTE-NX535J
ZTE-NX541J
ZTE-NX 549J
ZTE-NX551J
ZTE-NX569H
ZTE-NX569J
ZTE-NX573J
ZTE-NX575J
ZTE-NX589J
ZTE-NX591J
ZTE-NX597J
ZTE-P172A10
ZTE-P172B20
ZTE-P172R10
ZTE-S158
ZTE-T520
ZTE-T620
ZTE-T630
ZTE-T660
ZTE-T815
ZTE-V0730
ZTE-V580
ZTE-V765M
ZTE-V815W
ZTE-V816W
ZTE-V829
ZTE-V830W
ZTE-V933W   ALCATEL
ALCATEL-4003A
ALCATEL-4003J
ALCATEL-4009A
ALCATEL-4009D
ALCATEL-4009E
ALCATEL-4009F
ALCATEL-4009I
ALCATEL-4009K
ALCATEL-4009M
ALCATEL-4009S
ALCATEL-4009X
ALCATEL-4013E
ALCATEL-4013J
ALCATEL-4013K
ALCATEL-4013M
ALCATEL-4013T
ALCATEL-4013X
ALCATEL-4014A
ALCATEL-4014D
ALCATEL-4014E
ALCATEL-4014K
ALCATEL-4014M
ALCATEL-4014X
ALCATEL-4015A
ALCATEL-4015D
ALCATEL-4015N
ALCATEL-4015T
ALCATEL-4015X
ALCATEL-4016A
ALCATEL-4016D
ALCATEL-4016X
ALCATEL-4017A
ALCATEL-4017D
ALCATEL-4017E
ALCATEL-4017F
ALCATEL-4017S
ALCATEL-4017X
ALCATEL-4018A
ALCATEL-4018D
ALCATEL-4018E
ALCATEL-4018F
ALCATEL-4018M
ALCATEL-4018X
ALCATEL-4022D
ALCATEL-4022X
ALCATEL-4024D
ALCATEL-4024E
ALCATEL-4024D
ALCATEL-4024X
ALCATEL-4027A
ALCATEL-4027D
ALCATEL-4027N
ALCATEL-4027X
ALCATEL-4028A
ALCATEL-4028E
ALCATEL-4028J
ALCATEL-4028S
ALCATEL-4031D
ALCATEL-4031X
ALCATEL-4032A
ALCATEL-4032D
ALCATEL-4032E
ALCATEL-4032X
ALCATEL-4033A
ALCATEL-4033D
ALCATEL-4033E
ALCATEL-4033X
ALCATEL-4034A
ALCATEL-4034D
ALCATEL-4034E
ALCATEL-4034F
ALCATEL-4034G
ALCATEL-4034M
ALCATEL-4034N
ALCATEL-4034X
ALCATEL-4035A
ALCATEL-4035D
ALCATEL-4035X
ALCATEL-4035Y
ALCATEL-4036E
ALCATEL-4037A
ALCATEL-4037X
ALCATEL-4044L
ALCATEL-4044M
ALCATEL-4044N
ALCATEL-4044O
ALCATEL-4044T
ALCATEL-4044V
ALCATEL-4044W
ALCATEL-4060A
ALCATEL-4060O
ALCATEL-4060S
ALCATEL-4060W
ALCATEL-5010D
ALCATEL-5010E
ALCATEL-5010G
ALCATEL-5010S
ALCATEL-5010U
ALCATEL-5010X
ALCATEL-5011A
ALCATEL-5012F
ALCATEL-5012G
ALCATEL-5015A
ALCATEL-5015D
ALCATEL-5015E
ALCATEL-5015X
ALCATEL-5016A
ALCATEL-5016J
ALCATEL-5017A
ALCATEL-5017B
ALCATEL-5017D
ALCATEL-5017E
ALCATEL-5017G
ALCATEL-5017O
ALCATEL-5017W
ALCATEL-5017X
ALCATEL-5019D
ALCATEL-5022D
ALCATEL-5022E
ALCATEL-5022F
ALCATEL-5022N
ALCATEL-5022X
ALCATEL-5023E
ALCATEL-5023F
ALCATEL-5025D
ALCATEL-5025E
ALCATEL-5025G
ALCATEL-5025N
ALCATEL-5025X
ALCATEL-5036A
ALCATEL-5036D
ALCATEL-5036F
ALCATEL-5036X
ALCATEL-5037A
ALCATEL-5037E
ALCATEL-5037X
ALCATEL-5038A
ALCATEL-5038D
ALCATEL-5038E
ALCATEL-5038X
ALCATEL-5041D
ALCATEL-5042A
ALCATEL-5042D
ALCATEL-5042G
ALCATEL-5042W
ALCATEL-5042X
ALCATEL-5044G
ALCATEL-5044R
ALCATEL-5045A
ALCATEL-5045D
ALCATEL-5045F
ALCATEL-5045G
ALCATEL-5045I
ALCATEL-5045J
ALCATEL-5045T
ALCATEL-5045X
ALCATEL-5045Y
ALCATEL-5046G
ALCATEL-5046G-AM
ALCATEL-5046G-OM         
ALCATEL-5050A
ALCATEL-5050S
ALCATEL-5050X
ALCATEL-5050Y
ALCATEL-5050A
ALCATEL-5051A
ALCATEL-5051D
ALCATEL-5051J
ALCATEL-5051M
ALCATEL-5051T
ALCATEL-5051X
ALCATEL-5054A
ALCATEL-5054D
ALCATEL-5054N
ALCATEL-5054O
ALCATEL-5054S
ALCATEL-5054T
ALCATEL-5054W
ALCATEL-5054X
ALCATEL-5055S
ALCATEL-5055W
ALCATEL-5056A
ALCATEL-5056D
ALCATEL-5056E
ALCATEL-5056J
ALCATEL-5056M
ALCATEL-5056N
ALCATEL-5056O
ALCATEL-5056T
ALCATEL-5056U
ALCATEL-5056W
ALCATEL-5056X
ALCATEL-5057M
ALCATEL-5065A
ALCATEL-5065D
ALCATEL-5065J
ALCATEL-5065N
ALCATEL-5065T
ALCATEL-5065W
ALCATEL-5065X
ALCATEL-5070D
ALCATEL-5070S
ALCATEL-5070T
ALCATEL-5070X
ALCATEL-5098O
ALCATEL-5098Q
ALCATEL-5098S
ALCATEL-5116J
ALCATEL-5138E
ALCATEL-6012A
ALCATEL-6012D
ALCATEL-6012E
ALCATEL-6012X
ALCATEL-6014D
ALCATEL-6014X
ALCATEL-6016A
ALCATEL-6016D
ALCATEL-6016E
ALCATEL-6016X
ALCATEL-6032A
ALCATEL-6032X
ALCATEL-6037B
ALCATEL-6037K
ALCATEL-6037Y
ALCATEL-6039A
ALCATEL-6039H
ALCATEL-6039J
ALCATEL-6039K
ALCATEL-6039S
ALCATEL-6039Y
ALCATEL-6040A
ALCATEL-6040D
ALCATEL-6040E
ALCATEL-6040X
ALCATEL-6042D
ALCATEL-6043A
ALCATEL-6043D
ALCATEL-6044D
ALCATEL-6044J
ALCATEL-6044T
ALCATEL-6045B
ALCATEL-6045D
ALCATEL-6045F
ALCATEL-6045G
ALCATEL-6045I
ALCATEL-6045K
ALCATEL-6045O
ALCATEL-6045S
ALCATEL-6045X
ALCATEL-6045Y
ALCATEL-6050A
ALCATEL-6050F
ALCATEL-6050W
ALCATEL-6050Y
ALCATEL-6055A
ALCATEL-6055B
ALCATEL-6055H
ALCATEL-6055I
ALCATEL-6055K
ALCATEL-6055O
ALCATEL-6055P
ALCATEL-6055U
ALCATEL-6055Y
ALCATEL-6070D
ALCATEL-6070H
ALCATEL-6070J
ALCATEL-6070K
ALCATEL-6070O
ALCATEL-6070T
ALCATEL-6070Y
ALCATEL-7040A
ALCATEL-7040D
ALCATEL-7040E
ALCATEL-7040F
ALCATEL-7040K
ALCATEL-7041D
ALCATEL-7041X
ALCATEL-7042A
ALCATEL-7042D
ALCATEL-7042E
ALCATEL-7043A
ALCATEL-7043E
ALCATEL-7043K
ALCATEL-7043Y
ALCATEL-7044A
ALCATEL-7044X
ALCATEL-7044Y
ALCATEL-7045A
ALCATEL-7045Y
ALCATEL-7047A
ALCATEL-7047D
ALCATEL-7047E
ALCATEL-7048A
ALCATEL-7048S
ALCATEL-7048W
ALCATEL-7048X
ALCATEL-7049D
ALCATEL-7053D
ALCATEL-7053E
ALCATEL-7053J
ALCATEL-7054T
ALCATEL-8008D
ALCATEL-8008X
ALCATEL-8020D
ALCATEL-8020X
ALCATEL-8030B
ALCATEL-8030Y
ALCATEL-8050D
ALCATEL-8050E
ALCATEL-8050G
ALCATEL-8050X
ALCATEL-9001A
ALCATEL-9001D
ALCATEL-9001I
ALCATEL-9001X
ALCATEL-9002A
ALCATEL-9002W
ALCATEL-9002X
ALCATEL-9003A
ALCATEL-9003X
ALCATEL-9005G
ALCATEL-9005X
ALCATEL-9006W
ALCATEL-9007A
ALCATEL-9007T
ALCATEL-9007X
ALCATEL-9010X
ALCATEL-9015B
ALCATEL-9015J
ALCATEL-9015Q
ALCATEL-9015W
ALCATEL-9022A
ALCATEL-9022S
ALCATEL-9022X
ALCATEL-9030G
ALCATEL-9030Q
ALCATEL-9030Y
ALCATEL-1215X
ALCATEL-1216A
ALCATEL-1216X
ALCATEL-J320
ALCATEL-P310A
ALCATEL-P310X
ALCATEL-P320A
ALCATEL-P320X
ALCATEL-P321
ALCATEL-P321X
ALCATEL-VF895N    LENOVO
LENOVO A7 30DC
LENOVO A7 30F
LENOVO A7 30GC
LENOVO A7 30H
LENOVO A7 30HC
LENOVO A8 50LC
LENOVO A10 70F
LENOVO A10 70L
LENOVO A10 70LC
LENOVO A10 80HC
LENOVO A269
LENOVO A269I
LENOVO A308T
LENOVO A316
LENOVO A316I
LENOVO A318
LENOVO A319
LENOVO A319 DS
LENOVO A320T
LENOVO A327I
LENOVO A328
LENOVO A369I
LENOVO A399
LENOVO A516
LENOVO A526
LENOVO A529
LENOVO A536
LENOVO A606
LENOVO A616
LENOVO A628T
LENOVO A680
LENOVO A708T
LENOVO A766
LENOVO A816
LENOVO A820
LENOVO A830
LENOVO A850
LENOVO A850+
LENOVO A850+
LENOVO A858
LENOVO A858T
LENOVO A859
LENOVO A880
LENOVO A889
LENOVO A916
LENOVO A936
LENOVO A1000M
LENOVO A101A20
LENOVO A1010A20 DS
LENOVO A2010
LENOVO A201036
LENOVO A2016A40
LENOVO A2020A40
LENOVO A2800D
LENOVO A3000
LENOVO A3000F
LENOVO A3000H
LENOVO A3000GV
LENOVO A3300H
LENOVO A3300HV
LENOVO A3300T
LENOVO A3500F
LENOVO A3500FL
LENOVO A3500H
LENOVO A3500HV
LENOVO A3600D
LENOVO A3690
LENOVO A3800D
LENOVO A3860
LENOVO A3890
LENOVO A3910E70
LENOVO A3910T30
LENOVO A5000
LENOVO A5500F
LENOVO A5500H
LENOVO A5500HV
LENOVO A5600
LENOVO A5800D
LENOVO A5890
LENOVO A6000
LENOVO A6000-L
LENOVO A6000+
LENOVO A6010
LENOVO A6010+
LENOVO A6020A40
LENOVO A6020A40
LENOVO A6020A41
LENOVO A6020A46
LENOVO A6020L36
LENOVO A6020A37
LENOVO A6600A40
LENOVO A6600D40
LENOVO A7000-A
LENOVO A7000+
LENOVO A7010A48
LENOVO A7020A40
LENOVO A7020A48
LENOVO A7600
LENOVO A7600-M
LENOVO A7600-F
LENOVO A7600H
LENOVO A7700
LENOVO B6000-F
LENOVO B6000-H
LENOVO B6000-HV
LENOVO B8000-F
LENOVO B8000-H
LENOVO B8000-HV
LENOVO B8080-F
LENOVO B8080H
LENOVO B8080HV
LENOVO K10A40
LENOVO K10A40DS
LENOVO K10E70
LENOVO K30E
LENOVO K30T
LENOVO K30TM
LENOVO K30W
LENOVO K31T-T3
LENOVO K32C30
LENOVO K32C36
LENOVO K33A42
LENOVO K33A48
LENOVO A33B36
LENOVO K50A40
LENOVO K50-T3S
LENOVO K50T5
LENOVO K51C78
LENOVO K52E78
LENOVO K52T38
LENOVO K53A48
LENOVO K910E
LENOVO K910L
LENOVO K910SS
LENOVO K920
LENOVO P1A42
LENOVO P1C58
LENOVO P1C72
LENOVO P2A42
LENOVO P2C72
LENOVO P1MA40
LENOVO P70-A
LENOVO P70-T
LENOVO P380
LENOVO P780
LENOVO PB1-750M
LENOVO PB1-750N
LENOVO PB1 770M
LENOVO PB1-770N
LENOVO PB2-650M
LENOVO PB2670M
LENOVO PB2-690M
LENOVO S1A40
LENOVO SLA40
LENOVO S60-A
LENOVO S60-T
LENOVO S60W
LENOVO S90-A
LENOVO S90E
LENOVO S90-T
LENOVO S90-U
LENOVO S650
LENOVO S650
LENOVO S660
LENOVO S668T
LENOVO S750
LENOVO S820
LENOVO S850
LENOVO S856
LENOVO S858T
LENOVO S860
LENOVO S898T
LENOVO S898+
LENOVO S920
LENOVO S930
LENOVO S938T
LENOVO S939
LENOVO S960
LENOVO S5000F
LENOVO S5000H
LENOVO S6000F
LENOVO S6000H
LENOVO TB2X30F
LENOVO TB2 X30L
LENOVO TB3 710L
LENOVO TB730F
LENOVO TB-730X
LENOVO TB7703X
LENOVO TB-850F
LENOVO TB-850M
LENOVO TB-8703F
LENOVO TB-8703X
LENOVO TB-X70F
LENOVO TB3-X70L
LENOVO TB-8504F
LENOVO TB-8504X
LENOVO TB-8704F
LENOVO TB-8704X
LENOVO TB-X304F
LENOVO TB-X304L
LENOVO TB-X704F
LENOVO TB-X704L
LENOVO X2-AP
LENOVO X2-CU
LENOVO X2-EU
LENOVO X2-TC
LENOVO X2-TO
LENOVO X2PT5
LENOVO X3A40
LENOVO X3C50
LENOVO X3C70
LENOVO YT-X703F
LENOVO YT-X703L
LENOVO YT-X703X
LENOVO YT3-850F
LENOVO YT3-850L
LENOVO YT3-X850M
LENOVO YT3-X50F
LENOVO YT3-X50L
LENOVO YT3-X50M
LENOVO Z2
LENOVO Z2T
LENOVO Z90-3
LENOVO Z90-7
LENOVO Z90A40
LENOVO ZUK Z1
LENOVO ZUK Z2 Z2131
LENOVO ZUK Z2 Z2132
LENOVO K5 Play
LENOVO S5
LENOVO Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F
LENOVO Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N
LENOVO Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X
LENOVO TAB4 Plus TB-8704F
LENOVO TAB4 Plus TB-8704X
LENOVO Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703F
LENOVO Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703L
LENOVO Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703X   Qiku 360
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 Q5
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 N5s
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 N6
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 N6
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 N6Lite
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 N6 Pro
Qiku 360 Qiku 360 N6 Pro   MOTOROLA 
MOTOROLA XT-1643 G4 Plus
MOTOROLA XT-1640 G4 Plus
MOTOROLA XT-1644 G4 PLUS
MOTOROLA XT-1650 Moto Z
MOTOROLA XT-1650-02 Moto Z Force
MOTOROLA XT-1650-03 Moto Z Force
MOTOROLA Xt-1670 Moto G5
MOTOROLA Xt-1671 Moto G5
MOTOROLA Xt-1672 Moto G5
MOTOROLA Xt-1675 Moto G5
MOTOROLA xt-1676 Moto G5
MOTOROLA Xt-1677 Moto G5
MOTOROLA Xt-1680 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1681 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1683 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1684 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1685 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1686 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1687 Moto G5 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1700 Moto E3
MOTOROLA Xt-1706 Moto E3 Power
MOTOROLA Xt-1710 Z2 Play
MOTOROLA Xt-1710-02 Z2 play
MOTOROLA Xt-1710-08 Z2 play
MOTOROLA Xt-1710-09 Z2 play
MOTOROLA Xt-1710-10 Z2 play
MOTOROLA Xt-1710-07 Z2 play
MOTOROLA Xt-1721 C Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1723 C Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1724 C Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1725 C Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1726 C Plus
MOTOROLA XT-1750 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1752 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1754 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1755 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1756 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1757 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1758 C
MOTOROLA Xt-1760 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1761 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1762 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1763 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1764 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1766 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1767 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1768 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1769 E4
MOTOROLA Xt-1770 E4 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1771 E4 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1772 E4 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1773 E4 Plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1755 Moto C
MOTOROLA Xt-1800 G5 plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1801 G5 plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1802 G5 plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1803 G5 plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1804 G5 plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1805 G5 plus
MOTOROLA Xt-1806 G5 plus   Asus
Asus Zenpad 7.0 X370KL-P002
Asus Zenfone Go ZB452KG-X014D
Asus Zenfone Go ZB551KL -X013D
Asus Zenpad 8.0 Z380KL-P024
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL-Z00LD
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE500KG-Z00WD
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KG-Z00WD
Asus Zenfone Max ZC550KL-Z010D
Asus Zenfone Go ZB450KL-X009D
Asus Zenfone Go ZB500KL-X00AD
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL-Z00LD
Asus Zenfone Go ZB450KL
Asus Zenfone Go ZB552KL
Asus Zenfone Go T500-X003
Asus Zenfone 3 Laser ZC551KL-Z01V
Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC553KL-X00DD
Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie ZD553KL-X00LD
Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie ZB553KL
Asus Zenfone 3 Laser ZC551KL-Z01BDB
Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC553KL-X00DD
Asus Zenfone 3 Laser ZC551KL-Z01BDC
Asus Zenfone 4 Max Pro ZC554KL-X00LD
Asus Zenfone 3 Laser ZC551KL-Z01B
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE551KL-Z00TD
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE601KL-Z011D
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE551KL-Z00TD
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE600KL-Z00MD
Asus Zenfone Selfie ZD551KL -Z00UD
Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe ZS550KL -Z018
Asus Zenfone 3 Zoom ZE553KL -Z01H
Asus Zenfone 3 ZE520KL -Z017DB
Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL -Z01FD
Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL-X00ID
Asus Zenfone 5 ZC600KL
Asus Zenfone 5Q ZC600KL
Asus Zenfone 5 ZE620KL
Asus Zenfone 5Z ZE620K
Asus Zenfone Max (M1) ZB555KL [MSM 8917]
Asus Zenfone Max (M1) ZB555KL [MSM 8937]   XOLO
XOLO 8X-1000
XOLO 8X-1000I
XOLO 8X-1010
XOLO A1000S
XOLO A1000S LITE
XOLO A1010
XOLO A500 CLUB
XOLO A500L
XOLO A500S
XOLO A500S IPS
XOLO A500S LITE
XOLO A510S
XOLO A550S
XOLO A600
XOLO A700S
XOLO BLACK
XOLO BLACK 3GB
XOLO BLACK 1X
XOLO CUBE 5.0
XOLO CUBE 5.0 2GB
XOLO ERA
XOLO ERA 1X
XOLO ERA 2
XOLO ERA 2V
XOLO ERA 3
XOLO ERA 3X
XOLO ERA 4.5
XOLO ERA 4G
XOLO ERA 4K
XOLO ERAHD
XOLO ERA NOTE
XOLO ERA X
XOLO LT2000
XOLO OMEGA 5.0
XOLO OMEGA 5.5
XOLO ONE
XOLO ONEE HD
XOLO OPUS 3
XOLO PLAY 6X 1000
XOLO PLAY 8X 1100
XOLO PLAY 8X 1200
XOLO PRIME
XOLO Q1000
XOLO Q1000 OPUS 2
XOLO Q1000S
XOLO Q1000S+
XOLO Q1001
XOLO Q1010
XOLO Q1010I
XOLO Q1011
XOLO Q1020
XOLO Q1100
XOLO Q1200
XOLO Q2000
XOLO Q2100
XOLO Q2500
XOLO Q3000
XOLO Q500S ISP
XOLO Q510S
XOLO Q520S
XOLO Q600
XOLO Q600 CLUB
XOLO Q610S
XOLO Q700
XOLO Q700 CLUB
XOLO Q700I
XOLO Q700S
XOLO Q700S+
XOLO Q710S
XOLO Q800
XOLO Q800X
XOLO Q900
XOLO Q900S
XOLO Q900S PLUS
XOLO Q900T   HUAWEI
HUAWEI ALE-L0
HUAWEI ATH-AL00
HUAWEI ATH-CL00
HUAWEI ATH-TL00
HUAWEI ATH-UL00
HUAWEI ATH-UL01
HUAWEI ATH-UL06
HUAWEI CAM-AL00
HUAWEI CAM-L32
HUAWEI CHE-CL10
HUAWEI CHE1-CL20
HUAWEI CHE1-L04
HUAWEI CHM-CL00
HUAWEI CRO-L02
HUAWEI CRO-L03
HUAWEI CRO-L22
HUAWEI CRO-L23
HUAWEI CRO-U00
HUAWEI CUN-L01
HUAWEI CUN-L02
HUAWEI CUN-L03
HUAWEI CUN-L21
HUAWEI CUN-L22
HUAWEI CUN-L23
HUAWEI CUN-U29
HUAWEI FDR-A01L
HUAWEI FDR-A01W
HUAWEI FDR-A03L
HUAWEI FDR-A04L
HUAWEI FDR-A05L
HUAWEI G520-5000
HUAWEI G520-T10
HUAWEI G6-C00
HUAWEI G6-L11
HUAWEI G6-L22
HUAWEI G6-L33
HUAWEI G6-T00
HUAWEI G6-U00
HUAWEI G6-U10
HUAWEI G6-U251
HUAWEI G6-U34
HUAWEI G610-T00
HUAWEI G610-T11
HUAWEI G610-U00
HUAWEI G610S-U00
HUAWEI G615-U10
HUAWEI G620-L72
HUAWEI G620-L75
HUAWEI G620-UL01
HUAWEI G620S-L01
HUAWEI G620S-UL00
HUAWEI G621-TL00
HUAWEI G621-TL00M
HUAWEI G628-TL00
HUAWEI G629-UL00
HUAWEI G630-U00
HUAWEI G630-U10
HUAWEI G630-U20
HUAWEI G630-U251
HUAWEI G660-L075
HUAWEI G7-L01
HUAWEI G7-L02
HUAWEI G7-L03
HUAWEI G7-L11
HUAWEI G7-TL00
HUAWEI G7-UL20
HUAWEI G700-T00
HUAWEI G730-T00
HUAWEI G730-U00
HUAWEI G730-U10
HUAWEI G730-U251
HUAWEI G730-U27
HUAWEI G730-U30
HUAWEI G750-T00
HUAWEI G750-T01
HUAWEI G750-T20
HUAWEI G750-U00
HUAWEI G750-U10
HUAWEI G760-TL00
HUAWEI G760-L01
HUAWEI G760-L03
HUAWEI G760-L11
HUAWEI H1511
HUAWEI H1512
HUAWEI H30-C00
HUAWEI H30-T00
HUAWEI H30-T10
HUAWEI H30-U10
HUAWEI HOL-T00
HUAWEI HOL-U10
HUAWEI HOL-U19
HUAWEI JDN-AL00
HUAWEI JDN-L01
HUAWEI JDN-W09
HUAWEI JIM-AL00
HUAWEI JIM-AL10
HUAWEI JIM-TL00
HUAWEI JIM-TL10
HUAWEI KII-L03
HUAWEI KII-L05
HUAWEI KII-L21
HUAWEI KII-L22
HUAWEI KII-L23
HUAWEI KII-L33
HUAWEI KIW-AL10
HUAWEI KIW-CL00
HUAWEI KIW-L22
HUAWEI KIW-TL00
HUAWEI KIW-TL00H
HUAWEI KIW-UL00
HUAWEI LUA-L01
HUAWEI LUA-L02
HUAWEI LUA-L03
HUAWEI LUA-L13
HUAWEI LUA-L21
HUAWEI LUA-L22
HUAWEI LUA-L23
HUAWEI LUA-U02
HUAWEI LUA-U03
HUAWEI LUA-L22
HUAWEI LUA-U23
HUAWEI LYO-L01
HUAWEI LYO-L02
HUAWEI LYO-L21
HUAWEI MYA-L02
HUAWEI MYA-L03
HUAWEI MYA-L22
HUAWEI MYA-L23
HUAWEI PLE-701L
HUAWEI PLE-703L
HUAWEI RIO-AL00
HUAWEI RIO-CL00
HUAWEI RIO-L01
HUAWEI RIO-L02
HUAWEI RIO-L03
HUAWEI RIO-TL00
HUAWEI RIO-UL00
HUAWEI S8-701U
HUAWEI SC-CL00
HUAWEI SCC-U21
HUAWEI SCL-L01
HUAWEI SCL-L02
HUAWEI SCL-L03
HUAWEI SCL-L04
HUAWEI SCL-L21
HUAWEI SCL-L32
HUAWEI SCL-U31
HUAWEI SCL-U31
HUAWEI SCL-AL00
HUAWEI SCL-CL00
HUAWEI SCL-TL00
HUAWEI SCL-TL10
HUAWEI SCL-TL10H
HUAWEI T1-821L
HUAWEI T1-823L
HUAWEI T1-A21L
HUAWEI TAG-AL00
HUAWEI TAG-CL00
HUAWEI TAG-TL00
HUAWEI TAG-L01
HUAWEI TAG-L03
HUAWEI TAG-L13
HUAWEI TAG-L21
HUAWEI TAG-L22
HUAWEI TAG-L23
HUAWEI TIT-AL00
HUAWEI TIL-CL10
HUAWEI TIT-L01
HUAWEI TIT-TL00
HUAWEI TIT-U02
HUAWEI TIT-U02ROW
HUAWEI VNS-AL00
HUAWEI Y220-U10
HUAWEI Y221-U03
HUAWEI Y221-U12
HUAWEI Y221-U22
HUAWEI Y221-U33
HUAWEI Y221-U53
HUAWEI Y320-U01
HUAWEI Y320-U10
HUAWEI Y320-U30
HUAWEI Y320-U151
HUAWEI Y321-U051
HUAWEI Y330-U01
HUAWEI Y330-U05
HUAWEI Y330-U07
HUAWEI Y330-U11
HUAWEI Y330-U15
HUAWEI Y360-U03
HUAWEI Y360-U103
HUAWEI Y360-U23
HUAWEI Y360-U31
HUAWEI Y360-U61
HUAWEI Y360-U82
HUAWEI Y511-T00
HUAWEI Y511-U00
HUAWEI Y511-U10
HUAWEI Y511-U30
HUAWEI Y511-U251
HUAWEI Y516-T00
HUAWEI Y518-T00
HUAWEI Y520-U03
HUAWEI Y520-U12
HUAWEI Y520-U22
HUAWEI Y520-U33
HUAWEI Y530-U00
HUAWEI Y530-U051
HUAWEI Y535D-C00
HUAWEI Y550-L01
HUAWEI Y550-L02
HUAWEI Y550-L03
HUAWEI Y560-CL00
HUAWEI Y560-L01
HUAWEI Y560-L02
HUAWEI Y560-L03
HUAWEI Y560-L23
HUAWEI Y600-U20
HUAWEI Y600-U40
HUAWEI Y600-U151
HUAWEI Y600-U351
HUAWEI Y618-T00
HUAWEI Y625-U03
HUAWEI Y625-U13
HUAWEI Y625-U21
HUAWEI Y625-U32
HUAWEI Y625-U43
HUAWEI Y625-U51
HUAWEI Y635-CL00
HUAWEI Y635-L02
HUAWEI Y635-L03
HUAWEI Y635-L21
HUAWEI Y635-TL00
HUAWEI Huawei L01
HUAWEI Huawei L11
HUAWEI Huawei L41   MICROMAX
Micromax A37
Micromax A37B
Micromax A46
Micromax A47
Micromax A58
Micromax A63
Micromax A74
Micromax A76
Micromax A77
Micromax A79
Micromax A82
Micromax A93
Micromax A96
Micromax A99
Micromax A068
Micromax A069
Micromax A082
Micromax A089
Micromax A092
Micromax A093
Micromax A096
Micromax A102
Micromax A104
Micromax A106
Micromax A107
Micromax A108
Micromax A109
Micromax A110Q
Micromax A114
Micromax A116
Micromax A116I
Micromax A117
Micromax A119
Micromax A120
Micromax A121
Micromax A177
Micromax A190
Micromax A200
Micromax A210
Micromax A240
Micromax A250
Micromax A255
Micromax A290
Micromax A300
Micromax A310
Micromax A311
Micromax A315
Micromax A316
Micromax A350
Micromax AQ4501
Micromax AQ4502
Micromax AQ4750
Micromax AQ5000
Micromax AQ5001
Micromax C1
Micromax C1A
Micromax D303
Micromax D304
Micromax D305
Micromax D306
Micromax D320
Micromax D321
Micromax D340
Micromax E311
Micromax E313
Micromax E352
Micromax E353
Micromax E451
Micromax E453
Micromax E455
Micromax E457
Micromax E460
Micromax E471
Micromax E481
Micromax E483
Micromax E484
Micromax E485
Micromax E491
Micromax E4815
Micromax E4816
Micromax E4817
Micromax E4820
Micromax F666
Micromax HS2
Micromax HS3
Micromax P470
Micromax P480
Micromax P580
Micromax P650
Micromax P660
Micromax P701
Micromax P702
Micromax P70221
Micromax P802
Micromax Q300
Micromax Q301
Micromax Q303
Micromax Q310
Micromax Q323
Micromax Q324
Micromax Q325
Micromax Q326
Micromax Q327
Micromax Q331
Micromax Q332
Micromax Q333
Micromax Q334
Micromax Q336
Micromax Q338
Micromax Q339
Micromax Q340
Micromax Q341
Micromax Q345
Micromax Q346
Micromax Q346+
Micromax Q348
Micromax Q349
Micromax Q350
Micromax Q350R
Micromax Q351
Micromax Q352
Micromax Q352+
Micromax Q354
Micromax Q355
Micromax Q370
Micromax Q371
Micromax Q372
Micromax Q375
Micromax Q379
Micromax Q380
Micromax Q380N
Micromax Q381
Micromax Q381+
Micromax Q382
Micromax Q383
Micromax Q385
Micromax Q386
Micromax Q391
Micromax Q392
Micromax Q394
Micromax Q395
Micromax Q397
Micromax Q400
Micromax Q401
Micromax Q402
Micromax Q402+
Micromax Q404
Micromax Q409
Micromax Q411
Micromax Q412
Micromax Q413
Micromax Q413+
Micromax Q414
Micromax Q415
Micromax Q416
Micromax Q417
Micromax Q421
Micromax Q424
Micromax Q426
Micromax Q426+
Micromax Q427
Micromax Q427+
Micromax Q428
Micromax Q437
Micromax Q438
Micromax Q440
Micromax Q441
Micromax Q450
Micromax Q452
Micromax Q453
Micromax Q461
Micromax Q462
Micromax Q463
Micromax Q465
Micromax Q465 LITE
Micromax Q469
Micromax Q491
Micromax Q3001
Micromax Q3301
Micromax Q3501
Micromax Q3551
Micromax Q3555
Micromax Q4001
Micromax Q4101
Micromax Q4201
Micromax Q4202
Micromax Q4220
Micromax Q4251
Micromax Q4260
Micromax Q4261
Micromax Q4310
Micromax Q4311
Micromax Q4601
Micromax Y51
Micromax AO5510
Micromax YU4711
Micromax YU5010
Micromax YU5010A
Micromax YU5011
Micromax YU5012
Micromax YU5040
Micromax YU5050
Micromax YU5200
Micromax YU5510
Micromax YU5510A
Micromax YU5530
Micromax YU5551
Micromax YU6000
Micromax Bharat 5
Micromax Bharat 5 Pro
Micromax Bharat 5 Plus   MISC/Other 
ALTICE ALTICE-Starnaute 4 (Starnaute 4 3G) 
AMOI AMOI-L350 (L350 LTE DS)
AMOI AMOI-L760C (L760C LTE DS) 
BLACKPHONE-BP2 (BP2 LTE) 
BMOBILE BMOBILE-AX-620 (AX-620 3G DS) 
CONDOR-PGN513 (Griffe G4 3G DS)
CONDOR-PGN521 (Griffe G4 Plus 3G DS) 
EUROSTAR-Onyx-1+ (Onyx 1+ 3G DS)
EUROSTAR-Onyx-2 LTE (Onyx 2 LTE DS)
EUROSTAR-Onyx-3 (Onyx 3 3G DS) 
FMT Mobile FMT-NM7054-01 (Netsurfer NM7054-01 3G DS)
FMT Mobile FMT-NM7058-02 (Netsurfer NM7058-02 3G DS)
FMT Mobile FMT-NM7058-03 (Netsurfer Sharp 7 3G DS)
FMT Mobile FMT-NM7116-01 (Nefsurfer Dual 7 Pro 3G DS)
FMT Mobile FMT-NT7A42-01 (Netsurfer Dual Slim 3G DS) 
ITEL-IT1511 (SelfiePro iT1511 LTE DS)
ITEL-IT1518 (SelfiePro iT1518 LTE DS)
ITEL-IT1520 (SelfiePro iT1520 LTE DS) 
KREZ KREZ-SL502 (SL502 3G DS)
KREZ KREZ-SM503B8 (SM503B8 DUO LTE DS) 
K-TOUCH K-TOUCH-BeelineFast+ (Beeline Fast Plus LTE) 
MYPHONE HAMMER AXE M
MYPHONE HAMMER ENERGY
MYPHONE MY85DTV 
NOUS NOUS NS3
NOUS NOUS NS5
NOUS NOUS NS6
NOUS NOUS NS5001
NOUS NOUS NS500
NOUS NOUS NS5003
NOUS NOUS NS5004
NOUS NOUS NS5006
NOUS NOUS NS5502
NOUS NOUS NS5511 
REVO PEARL
REVO POWER
REVO YOU PLUS
REVO REVO PAD 
SENDTEL BANG DS
SENDTEL BANG SS
SENDTEL C350
SENDTEL C455
SENDTEL JOY
SENDTEL ROAR
SENDTEL ROCKET
SENDTEL SAVVY 
SMARTFREN A16C3H
SMARTFREN B16C2H
SMARTFREN B26D2H
SMARTFREN C46B2H
SMARTFREN G36C1G
SMARTFREN I56D2G 
SOLONE SOLONE SL A47
SOLONE SOLONE SL A50
SOLONE SOLONE SL A50 MINI
SOLONE SOLONE SL A500
SOLONE SOLONE SL K40
SOLONE SOLONE SL K44
SOLONE SOLONE SL KA4 PLUS
SOLONE SOLONE SL SA4C
SOLONE SOLONE SL SA5
SOLONE SOLONE SL SM35 
SPICE SPICE MI451
SPICE SPICE MI498
SPICE SPICE MI498H
SPICE SPICE XLIFE 4
SPICE SPICE XLIFE 451Q 
SWIPE SWIPE ELITE
SWIPE SWIPE ELITE 2
SWIPE SWIPE ELITE PLUS
SWIPE SWIPE ELITE NOTE
SWIPE SWIPE KONNECT 5.1
SWIPE SWIPE KONNECT PRO 
TELENOR TELENOR ESKY
TELENOR TELENOR UP06
TELENOR TELENOR UP16
TELENOR TELENOR V816W 
TURKTELEKOM TURKTELEKOM TT175   Please Visit Our Website for Updated Support Model List  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    This Just Beginning.....  Thunder Power Millions of Mobile Repairing Solution    Br [SV] Miracle Team           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Thunder Power     World's First Oppo F7 Demo Unlock   One Click         Demo Unlock One Click               WORLD'S FIRST DEMO FIX OF OPPO F7 WITH MIRACLE THUNDER DONGLE  FIRST READ FILE AS SCATTER   DEMO SET INFO   2ND DEMO FIX WITH MIRACLE THUNDER   DEMO FIX VIDEO       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Thunder Power     World's FirstOppo F7 Read & Write   Demo Unlock Coming         READ SCATTER           WRITE SCATTER                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه مميزه يا ريس*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*احسنت المتابعه يا ريس
+++++++*

----------

